# 8dio Studio Quartet - a new studio (solo) strings library (teaser on Youtube)



## doctoremmet (Jun 20, 2020)

I just noticed this in my Youtube stream. Was this announced earlier?


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 20, 2020)

Had a dream last night that someone finally nailed that Max Richter vibe/capability.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 20, 2020)

LamaRose said:


> Had a dream last night that someone finally nailed that Max Richter vibe/capability.


Cool. No doubt that will happen. I mean, what are the odds...


----------



## TomaeusD (Jun 20, 2020)

Good find. Here's the stream which starts in a few minutes.



I'm interested to see how these will compare to their Intimate Studio Strings.


----------



## rottoy (Jun 20, 2020)

Right out of the gate, these are sounding a million times better than Intimate Studio Strings.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 20, 2020)

rottoy said:


> Right out of the gate, these are sounding a million times better than Intimate Studio Strings.


Yes. It was a nice one minute “premiere”.
Now, 8dio / Troels demos always sound GOOD, so keep that in mind. But color me very intrigued....


----------



## TomaeusD (Jun 20, 2020)

Short but sweet. The portamento still feels a bit canned but everything else is really nice.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 20, 2020)

TomaeusD said:


> Short but sweet. The portamento still feels a bit canned but everything else is really nice.


They do sound as if they’d blend in nicely with the Century stuff. Now, let’s hope the Century Woodwinds will also get a release. Recently I specifically asked and I received an answer that they at least are on some roadmap or other. Also, wasn’t Century Strings 2.0 scheduled for a Q2 release?


----------



## rottoy (Jun 20, 2020)

It does seem like 8Dio is looking to improve the quality of their libraries of late. The players they are recording, along with the programming improvements, is making my wallet crawl out of the dark depths of my breeches.


----------



## TomaeusD (Jun 20, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> They do sound as if they’d blend in nicely with the Century stuff. Now, let’s hope the Century Woodwinds will also get a release. Recently I specifically asked and I received an answer that they at least are on some roadmap or other. Also, wasn’t Century Strings 2.0 scheduled for a Q2 release?


I don't own any of the Century libraries but Troels posted a video in January stating they would be released in Q2 of this year. If these have louder dynamics then I'd imagine they might also be good 1st chairs, but I have a feeling that's not the intent and they'll stick to the "intimate" string quartet route.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 20, 2020)

TomaeusD said:


> I don't own any of the Century libraries but Troels posted a video in January stating they would be released in Q2 of this year. If these have louder dynamics then I'd imagine they might also be good 1st chairs, but I have a feeling that's not the intent and they'll stick to the "intimate" string quartet route.


True, by the sound of it it is very much intended as such. Does the “Studio” imply a particular dry recording style? 88 articulations sure sounds like a lot though...


----------



## dodecabilly (Jun 20, 2020)

rottoy said:


> It does seem like 8Dio is looking to improve the quality of their libraries of late. The players they are recording, along with the programming improvements, is making my wallet crawl out of the dark depths of my breeches.



I have the same impression. I bought couple of 8Dio libraries in the past, but I am not using them much, they are kind of 'meh'. However, I recently bought their studio tenor sax and 'fire trumpet', and this time I am not dissapointed. Significantly better than my previous 8Dio purchases.


----------



## AllanH (Jun 20, 2020)

This does appear to be a new level of a solo violin, certainly for 8DIO. I'm very intrigued and looking forward to the details. I love the tone and it seems both agile and playable.


----------



## Batrawi (Jun 20, 2020)

sounds good. reminds me of JB violin.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 20, 2020)

The Violin sounds great. Price ? Library Size ?

Oh.. I Just noticed that they will be releasing the rest of the quartet instruments in the coming weeks. 

I was thinking about buying the OT-Tablue Solo Strings but so far didn't do it, but this Violin from 8Dio sounds much better, richer timbre, not nasal sounding.


----------



## AllanH (Jun 20, 2020)

I really like how the violin seems to transition into vibrato very naturally.


----------



## CT (Jun 20, 2020)

It sounds great, but I hope "ultra deep sampled" and "88 articulations" are different things. 

Wide, seamless dynamics, lots of round robins for both shorts and longs, flexible attacks, releases, transitions and rebowing... that's ultra deep sampled. 

88 articulations? Well, ok, but it's a freakin' violin....


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 20, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> The Violin sounds great. Price ? Library Size ?
> 
> Oh.. I Just noticed that they will be releasing the rest of the quartet instruments in the coming weeks.
> 
> I was thinking about buying the OT-Tablue Solo Strings but so far didn't do it, but this Violin from 8Dio sounds much better, richer timbre, not nasal sounding.


Yes I am in the same boat. The OT one initially got some rave reviews here, but the enthusiasm waned quickly. Now, it may have a totally different price point than this one of course. But I’d rather invest in a library that truly sounds good. I have a lot of strings sounds at my disposal, but that true legato sound is still missing. I’ve been considering the Cinesamples “3 for 50% off” deal (two Tina Guo volumes) and Embertone JB. But I think I’ll wait until later this week to learn more about this one, e.g. sound of other articulations, price point per instrument, release dates for the other three, etc. Then I’ll wait for some actual user reviews as well this time


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 20, 2020)

Mike T said:


> It sounds great, but I hope "ultra deep sampled" and "88 articulations" are different things.
> 
> Wide, seamless dynamics, lots of round robins for both shorts and longs, flexible attacks, releases, transitions and rebowing... that's ultra deep sampled.
> 
> 88 articulations? Well, ok, but it's a freakin' violin....


Good points!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 20, 2020)

AllanH said:


> I really like how the violin seems to transition into vibrato very naturally.


Yes, so far that’s the most intriguing part of the teaser: the quality of the vibrato and the tone...


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jun 21, 2020)

Mike T said:


> It sounds great, but I hope "ultra deep sampled" and "88 articulations" are different things.
> 
> Wide, seamless dynamics, lots of round robins for both shorts and longs, flexible attacks, releases, transitions and rebowing... that's ultra deep sampled.
> 
> *88 articulations? Well, ok, but it's a freakin' violin....*



...you're right, nowhere near enough detail.


----------



## CT (Jun 21, 2020)

Hah. It's just that at this point, I'm hoping for developers to move away from hundreds of articulations that you have to stitch together, and towards basic patches that are sampled and programmed meticulously enough to do everything those separate articulations do.

I know there are some examples of this already, but I'm waiting to be as blown away by sound as I am flexibility and playability. I know all of the big developers could pull it off... if they try.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 21, 2020)

Mike T said:


> Hah. It's just that at this point, I'm hoping for developers to move away from hundreds of articulations that you have to stitch together, and towards basic patches that are sampled and programmed meticulously enough to do everything those separate articulations do.
> 
> I know there are some examples of this already, but I'm waiting to be as blown away by sound as I am flexibility and playability. I know all of the big developers could pull it off... if they try.


The Virtuoso patches in Spitfire’s solo stuff have some of this. And what I really want is Aaron Venture’s String stuff to be released and it to be of the same quality as Infinite Brass 1.4, that has ALL of the articulation stuff in one “intelligent” playable patch. In the mean time, I’m guessing the more modeled an instrument becomes, the less quality the “tone” of it will have... I do agree with you though, that we do not really need the n-th Vi with X articulations that is only incrementally better than the n-minus-1’th


----------



## CT (Jun 21, 2020)

Yeah, Spitfire performance patches are a step in the right direction.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 21, 2020)

.... and at the same time I am listening to Photek’s seminal 1997 drum and bass album Modus Operandi, which well... has a modus operandi involving loads of E-mu 6400 samplers and mangling beats. Must have taken weeks of looking at a tiny green LCD to make... we’ve come a long way. And: it is always possible to create great music with the instruments that are already at our disposal!


----------



## CT (Jun 21, 2020)

Oh yes, it absolutely is. I'm just being picky!


----------



## MartinH. (Jun 21, 2020)

I'll be waiting a good while before I buy any solo strings, but this does look interesting. I'll be keeping an eye on them and I do appreciate that 8dio still release libraries for regular FULL kontakt, without any invasive drm or proprietary player compatibility issues.


----------



## Troels Folmann (Jun 21, 2020)

So a couple of you asked about the 88 articulations - allow me to elaborate:

First, we were so fortunate to work with an incredibly passionate principal violinist who really expanded upon our knowledge of the instrument - both at a technical and performance-based level. This is why the tone, pitch, and sound has that exquisite quality. We also recorded it in one of the finest studios in the UK and with the best possible microphones for this sorta stuff (more details on that later)

1. Shorts. There is a lot more than just staccatos, spiccatos and marcatos. The percussive/attack definition can vary greatly, hence the introduction of other arts like Volante, Martele Cole, 3 types of pizzicato, and an assortment of sordino short notes too. We also did specific short note trills - both in 2nd and 3rd variations.

2. Longs. The longs include our multi-layered legato, which I demonstrated in the video. However, there is also specific true sordino legato and specific legato for runs. The normal legato is great for runs too, but we also did specific run legato. In addition, you will find a variety of expressive bowing methods from different types of vibrato styles, sul tastos, punta d'arcos, 4 types of trills and so forth. These are all sustained articulations.

3. Bowed. The bowed articulations are equivalent to our arcs in older libraries. A wide assortment of arcs both divided into vibrato intensity, 1 and 2 bow stroke motions, crescendos and sordino arcs. We keep coming back to arcs, since they have the natural motion and emotion of the real instrument. 

4. Bowed FX. This is a massive section of additional arc-based articulations. Sul Tastos and Sul Pontis at different lengths and with both 1 and 2 bow motions. A large assortment of crescendos both for Sul Tasto, Sul Ponti and tremolo cres. We also did Tremolo Ponticello arcs ... just because.

5. Measured. The measured articulations are DAW/tempo-synced ostinato like figure. This ties back to our short note obsession. In essence, you got 12 different types of repeated motions recorded at different tempos and with varying degrees of "connectivity" between the notes. These are such common motions in orchestral music, so we wanted to make sure they were covered. 

We also have a rich Performance category, but VI only allows for 5 screenshots at a time. : )

In addition, a large proportion of the articulations are both RR and velocity based (ex. the Measured articulations, which contains velocity layer pr. art). So it is not just 88 different articulations - its most of these recorded at dynamics and repeated variations, hence the +20.000 samples and we ain't dividing this over a billion microphone positions, but rather just two beautiful (nearfield and natural room) studio mic positions.

Ps. The UI is designed in such a way that you can build your own key switch matrix with up to 10 different articulations, so you can quickly (in less than 30 seconds) build a vast combination of arts based on your personal workflow. I wholeheartedly agree with the sentiment of having fewer articulations that "just work". It is going to require an entirely new sampling technology, which is where my life has gone the last several years. More on that soon.

I hope this helps a bit. Cheers T


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 21, 2020)

Excellent and far, far less phasing I hear on the fast arp patches heard in this short live demo. Honestly - NOW - NOT a deal breaker for me. I want multi-layered legato patches but the trade-offs in the past were just to hard to overlook (Phasing as the 'legato' is stitched together in fast playing/programming.)

Looking forward to more 'in-depth' walk-throughs.

BTW - Troels thanks for this type of demo vid. When we first purchase any library - we all run through similar paces on the new libraries (improvising something) - and in most cases know within seconds if buyers remorse will occur. Your doing this on a live - uncut - vid really helps us all make an informed decision.


----------



## rottoy (Jun 21, 2020)

Now this... actually lives up to the deep-sampling hullaballoo.


----------



## CT (Jun 21, 2020)

Troels Folmann said:


> So a couple of you asked about the 88 articulations - allow me to elaborate:
> 
> First, we were so fortunate to work with an incredibly passionate principal violinist who really expanded upon our knowledge of the instrument - both at a technical and performance-based level. This is why the tone, pitch, and sound has that exquisite quality. We also recorded it in one of the finest studios in the UK and with the best possible microphones for this sorta stuff (more details on that later)
> 
> ...



Thanks for the deeper information, Troels. I'm certainly intrigued by what you've been up to over the last several years!


----------



## Batrawi (Jun 21, 2020)

I feel that I have been backstabbed....having bought Intimate Studio Strings and now seeing this out of which I can create ensembles using the transposition trick but with more articulations/deep sampling/better scripting...makes me feel sad


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 22, 2020)

@Troels Folmann Many thanks for the elaborate extra information you provided here. Very excited to hear more! This thursday?


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Jun 22, 2020)

Troels Folmann said:


> It is going to require an entirely new sampling technology, which is where my life has gone the last several years. More on that soon.


00 00


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 22, 2020)

@Troels Folmann Quote: _" It is going to require an entirely new sampling technology"_ .

Could this mean 8Dio will use their own, proprietary sample player in the near future, that will replace Kontakt ? I wouldn't be too surprised, given OT, SA, EW, VSL have their own sample engines.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 22, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> @Troels Folmann Quote: _" It is going to require an entirely new sampling technology"_ .
> 
> Could this mean 8Dio will use their own, proprietary sample player in the near future, that will replace Kontakt ? I wouldn't be too surprised, given OT, SA, EW, VSL have their own sample engines.


It definitely could.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Jun 22, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Could this mean 8Dio will use their own, proprietary sample player in the near future, that will replace Kontakt ?



Please don't. Tired of this proprietary nonsense messing with the workflow.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 22, 2020)

Wunderhorn said:


> Please don't. Tired of this proprietary nonsense messing with the workflow.


Agreed. But business model wise it may make a whole lot of sense...


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jun 22, 2020)

Batrawi said:


> I feel that I have been backstabbed....having bought Intimate Studio Strings and now seeing this out of which I can create ensembles using the transposition trick but with more articulations/deep sampling/better scripting...makes me feel sad



happens every day to all of us with all different libraries 😉 thats the bad thing about progression in technology... but in the end we will buy new tools everytime they make our work easier


----------



## Montisquirrel (Jun 24, 2020)

@Troels Folmann I have watched the teaser many times. I think it is time for the next teaser. C'mon, there are 87 left.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 24, 2020)

Montisquirrel said:


> @Troels Folmann I have watched the teaser many times. I think it is time for the next teaser. C'mon, there are 87 left.


Agreed. Release date is tomorrow. How can we buy this without at least 87 new videos? 🙃


----------



## MartinH. (Jun 24, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> @Troels Folmann Quote: _" It is going to require an entirely new sampling technology"_ .
> 
> Could this mean 8Dio will use their own, proprietary sample player in the near future, that will replace Kontakt ? I wouldn't be too surprised, given OT, SA, EW, VSL have their own sample engines.



Maybe years ago there were negotiations between all the big kontakt library devs and NI, and it ended with "Fine, we'll each make our own sample player... with blackjack and hookers!"


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 24, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> Maybe years ago there were negotiations between all the big kontakt library devs and NI, and it ended with "Fine, we'll each make our own sample player... with blackjack and hookers!"


Every developer has dreams of their own extremely succesful walled garden, where they can trap their customer forever


----------



## Montisquirrel (Jun 24, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Agreed. Release date is tomorrow. How can we buy this without at least 87 new videos? 🙃



Are you just saying it or where do you got the information about the release date?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 24, 2020)

Montisquirrel said:


> Are you just saying it or where do you got the information about the release date?


Go to my very first post in this thread: it’s right there in the Youtube announcement


----------



## Montisquirrel (Jun 24, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Go to my very first post in this thread: it’s right there in the Youtube announcement



Ohhhh. Haven't noticed. Exiting times.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 24, 2020)

Montisquirrel said:


> Ohhhh. Haven't noticed. Exiting times.


Np. Let’s hope we’re still excited tomorrow


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jun 24, 2020)

Maybe its all about to change 😀


----------



## chapbot (Jun 24, 2020)

I predict this library will be fantastic layering as a first chair, I can hardly wait to test it. I love the tone and vibrato.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 24, 2020)

So can I have your votes / thougts on expected price points? A bundle for all four once they’ve been released seems logical for a Studio Quartet. So that costs what? And what would a decent intro price be for the violin?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 24, 2020)

8dio seems to be fond of $198 and $298 price points yeah? Disregarding their frequent sales.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 25, 2020)

Ok, so the Youtube teaser stated June 25th (today) but this email I just got says “this saturday”. Just so y’all know.

So @Troels Folmann, hit us up with 87 more teasers, will you?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 25, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


>


$98 bucks?


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jun 25, 2020)

is there only the violin tomorrow?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 25, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> is there only the violin tomorrow?


I do think so, yes. Although the information so far has merely been “teased”, and apparently the June 25 date has been changed... so I base my suspicions solely on hearsay. I don’t have any direct links to or affiliations with 8dio, other than being a “VIP customer”, which is a nice way of saying I am a GAS sufferer that has spent way too much money on their stuff


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 25, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> is there only the violin tomorrow?







Ha, just checked. They also changed the date in the YT video, which now also says June 27th.

Cello, Viola and Bass will follow “in coming weeks”.

I think this first one will be $98. So what do you reckon, will there be a bundle price for all four? I do hope they disclose this, or that they’ll offer upgrade pricing schemes. $396 for the entire Studio Quartet seems expensive, when compared to other competitive libraries, doesn’t it?


----------



## Montisquirrel (Jun 25, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I think this first one will be $98. So what do you reckon, will there be a bundle price for all four? I do hope they disclose this, or that they’ll offer upgrade pricing schemes. $396 for the entire Studio Quartet seems expensive, when compared to other competitive libraries, doesn’t it?



It depends. 98$ is half the price of Embertones Joshua Bell Solo Violin, which goes for 199€. Virharmonics Bohemian Solo Violin is even more expensive and even the SWAM Solo Violin costs more. So if the content is great than this pricetag is alright. Having 8Dio's sales policy in mind, you can get it even much cheaper maybe around end of this year.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 25, 2020)

Montisquirrel said:


> It depends. 98$ is half the price of Embertones Joshua Bell Solo Violin, which goes for 199€. Virharmonics Bohemian Solo Violin is even more expensive and even the SWAM Solo Violin costs more. So if the content is great than this pricetag is alright. Having 8Dio's sales policy in mind, you can get it even much cheaper maybe around end of this year.


Agreed. So let’s wait and see whether this one’ll reach JB levels of quality.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jun 25, 2020)

oh, bass too - nice


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 25, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> oh, bass too - nice


Looks like it lives up to the name. At least initially the stated name was Studio Quartet. I guess that’s what they’ll call all four together, as a series. The teaser art work just says “Deep Solo Violin”.

My initial feeling was that these were intended for quartet / ensemble building, but of course the video primarily focuses on the seemingly very capable solo / legato qualities of the instrument. So we should really be comparing these instruments with their “peers”.

So for violin the concensus is that Embertone’s JB Solo Violin is the one “to beat”, yes?

For cello there would be a whole bunch, as witnessed by @jaketanner ‘s recent “killer solo cello” thread. Emotional Cello, the Chris Hein celli, Tina Guo, Blakus, Spitfire’s stuff, Virharmonic. The usual suspects.

Now for viola, I’d say there aren’t that many “dedicated” solo offerings out there that really focus on deeply sampled true legato work, am I right? We’re maybe looking at instruments that are part of a larger library? Again, Spitfire Solo Strings comes to mind. Also, Orchestral Tools’ latest Tableau offering seems to boast its viola’s legato capabilities.

And for bass, there’s a number of options. I tend to use Modwheel’s The Lowdown v2, but there are no doubt countless other offerings. For both violas and basses I don’t think there is as much on offer in this domain, but that may totally be my own ignorance.

I hope there will be some comparisons done soon by the top tier reviewers out there!


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 25, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Cello, Viola and Bass will follow


Will there not be a violin 2 then? Or is there two violins in the first release that are switchable?


----------



## gtrwll (Jun 25, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Will there not be a violin 2 then? Or is there two violins in the first release that are switchable?



It’s labeled as a quartet, so I presume one of each instrument.

Sounds nice. Looking forward to more in depth walkthroughs.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 25, 2020)

gtrwll said:


> It’s labeled as a quartet, so I presume one of each instrument.
> 
> Sounds nice. Looking forward to more in depth walkthroughs.


yeah, but a quartet is 2 violins, viola and cello. This adds a bass...so is it a quartet because it's 4 instruments, or a quartet in the true sense? Because that would be limiting to not have a 2nd violin for an actual quartet.


----------



## chapbot (Jun 25, 2020)

I had this on my calendar and when I woke up this morning the first thing I thought was oh boy the new violin is out LOL.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 25, 2020)

chapbot said:


> I had this on my calendar and when I woke up this morning the first thing I thought was oh boy the new violin is out LOL.



Haha.. Same thing here, just to realize it's delayed to Saturday. 

Looking forward to the release on Saturday June 27th.


----------



## chapbot (Jun 25, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Haha.. Same thing here, just to realize it's delayed to Saturday.
> 
> Looking forward to the release on Saturday June 27th.


Amazing times we live in. Literally the first thing I was going to do today was buy this. Then after seeing the delay was like "I know better than to trust a company's release date" lol! And today the new Native Instruments Stradivarius Violin is announced. Two great products in one week. After A/B-ing the demos I think I'm liking the native instruments better.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 25, 2020)

chapbot said:


> Amazing times we live in. Literally the first thing I was going to do today was buy this. Then after seeing the delay was like "I know better than to trust a company's release date" lol! And today the new Native Instruments Stradivarius Violin is announced. Two great products in one week. After A/B-ing the demos I think I'm liking the native instruments better.



The NI Stradivari Solo Violin announcement was a total surprise for me, I like what I hear, but I'm still excited about the 8Dio Solo Violin release  So many options for Solo Violin these days, and they keep getting better, and better at it. NI Stradivari Coming Soon, I wonder how soon is soon.


----------



## youngpokie (Jun 25, 2020)

I just listened to NI's Stradivari demo. I don't know how to describe this but compared to the tone control, brilliance and precision of Joshua Bell, this one sounds almost baroque in sound to me, or a period instrument...


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 25, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> yeah, but a quartet is 2 violins, viola and cello. This adds a bass...so is it a quartet because it's 4 instruments, or a quartet in the true sense? Because that would be limiting to not have a 2nd violin for an actual quartet.


Agreed. One can only base one’s opinion on a couple of lines of text in just the one YT teaser. It states the name of the library as “Studio Quartet” and mentions violin, viola, cello and bass. The email I got this morning shows a picture with “Deep Solo Violin”, and talks of 88 articulations and “deep sampling”.

So the “Studio” bit seems to hint at a pretty dry soundstage and Troels of 8dio has confirmed there are two mic positions, so the 20.000 samples are mostly because there are a LOT of articulations.

That’s all we know at this point. My guess is as good as yours, but I don’t have the feeling there will be a 2nd violin as part of the “Deep Solo Violin”
edition, “volume 1” if you will, of the “Studio Quartet”. But I may be totally wrong of course


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 25, 2020)

chapbot said:


> I had this on my calendar and when I woke up this morning the first thing I thought was oh boy the new violin is out LOL.


Same here. Then I got the mail with “saturday” and I immediately posted that here in this thread. Lol!


----------



## ism (Jun 25, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> So for violin the concensus is that Embertone’s JB Solo Violin is the one “to beat”, yes?


 
For a certain sweet spot. Spitfire can run circles around JB for certain types of dynamic arcs. Emotional has a vastly more expansive palette of idiomatic gestures. Performance samples has a certain quality to the legato that I don‘t even know how to describe. JB can run circles around any of these within its own sweet spot(s).


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 25, 2020)

ism said:


> For a certain sweet spot. Spitfire can run circles around JB for certain types of dynamic arcs. Emotional has a vastly more expansive palette of idiomatic gestures. Performance samples has a certain quality to the legato that I don‘t even know how to describe. JB can run circles around any of these within its own sweet spot(s).


Hi @ism . Agreed. I was just trying to name “some” contenders off the top of my head but got a little lazy there. I absolutely subscribe to the “circle of sweetspots” theory.

What’s your expectation about this 8dio stuff? Have you had a chance to listen to the NI Stradivari announcement? (I haven’t...). Very curious about price points and the particular sweetspots of each...

Sometimes I wonder; maybe just wait quietly for @aaronventure to finish Infinite Strings and “just” get that, to add to Spitfire Solo, Waverunner and Westwood and call it a day


----------



## gtrwll (Jun 25, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> yeah, but a quartet is 2 violins, viola and cello. This adds a bass...so is it a quartet because it's 4 instruments, or a quartet in the true sense? Because that would be limiting to not have a 2nd violin for an actual quartet.



Yeah I know, to me a quartet in this sense sounds like the four instruments that have been disclosed. But we’ll be wiser in a few days’ time.


----------



## chapbot (Jun 25, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> yeah, but a quartet is 2 violins, viola and cello. This adds a bass...so is it a quartet because it's 4 instruments, or a quartet in the true sense? Because that would be limiting to not have a 2nd violin for an actual quartet.


Here's your solution: Get the new NI violin for 1 violin, 8dio for 2nd violin!


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 25, 2020)

chapbot said:


> Here's your solution: Get the new NI violin for 1 violin, 8dio for 2nd violin!


NI has a new violin? LOL


----------



## rottoy (Jun 25, 2020)

I wonder how satisfying/possible it would be to just write Violin 1 + 2 parts with the polyphonic legato of the upcoming Solo Violin.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 25, 2020)

So I just saw a YT video on the making of the NI violin...seems it's also going to be a quartet. 2 vin, viola, cello but all Stradivari. I think this might one to hold out for...if they did it right, the sound should be unlike any other quartet with those instruments. But will see.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 25, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> NI has a new violin? LOL


A Stradivari no less!  A so called “killer violin”


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 25, 2020)

The Legato on the 8Dio will probably be much better. And since the NI is phase aligned, the realistic tone will necessarily suffer a bit.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 25, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> A Stradivari no less!  A so called “killer violin”


I saw and it's actually 4 instruments all Stradivari


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 25, 2020)

jamwerks said:


> The Legato on the 8Dio will probably be much better. And since the NI is phase aligned, the realistic tone will necessarily suffer a bit.


I kind of like the 8dio Deep Violin’s sound better, but it may also just be the 8dio demo gloss factor that’s just always magically there. I feel @Troels Folmann has some of the best demoing skills out there. Or he has invented like the 2020 equivalent of an Aphex Aural Exciter or something. The legato also sounds smoother to my ears than the NI Stradivari one.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 25, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> I saw and it's actually 4 instruments all Stradivari


Must admit that’s kind of cool though. Plus this one actually IS a quartet. I sure hope the cello is to your liking


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 25, 2020)

Batrawi said:


> I feel that I have been backstabbed....having bought Intimate Studio Strings and now seeing this out of which I can create ensembles using the transposition trick but with more articulations/deep sampling/better scripting...makes me feel sad


I can relate to this feeling. Almost all of us have been there. I am curious though, whether these solo instruments would not be more of an addition TO the Intimate Strings? Also, I am quite curious about the sound of these strings. I have heard some of the stuff you can do with Infinite Brass and rate your composing skills very high. You seem to be a person that does very thorough research before purchasing a VI. So I would also be interested to eventually hear your thoughts on NI Stradivari violin versus the 8dio, after you have had the chance to evaluate some demos.


----------



## Ruffian Price (Jun 26, 2020)

Judging from the UI




NI might also be planning to release other instruments from the quartet in time. The audio demos sound pretty dated though


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 26, 2020)

Ruffian Price said:


> Judging from the UI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, over in the NI thread @Anders Wall was kind enough to post a link to a NY Times article, that talks about recording all sorts of antique legendary Stradivari instruments in the Italian town of Cremona. So this will absolutely be a string of new instruments (sorry, bad joke)


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 26, 2020)

Ruffian Price said:


> The audio demos sound pretty dated though


Really? I thought some of it actually sounded good, at least when I just zoom in on the actual sound of the violin runs. Must admit, between listening to the 8dio one, the OT Tableau and Amber stuff, and this one I fear I now suffer from “sampled strings fatigue”. It’s a thing. I mean it ALL sounds very synthy to me now, and I might as well just use what I have...


----------



## ism (Jun 26, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> What’s your expectation about this 8dio stuff? Have you had a chance to listen to the NI Stradivari announcement? (I haven’t...). Very curious about price points and the particular sweetspots of each...



I'm going to wait with an open mind on this. Troels and Colin are capable of creating some sublimely expressive instruments. And 8dio marketing is ... 8dio marketing. 

Looking forward to seeing just what the expressive scope of the instrument is.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 26, 2020)

ism said:


> I'm going to wait with an open mind on this. Troels and Colin are capable of creating some sublimely expressive instruments. And 8dio marketing is ... 8dio marketing.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing just what the expressive scope of the instrument it.


Wise words. And who knows, eventually you’ll end up with one or both of these, and will give us your valued insights.


----------



## ism (Jun 26, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Wise words. And who knows, eventually you’ll end up with one or both of these, and will give us your valued insights.



My sense is that they are virtuosic soloist. Which is great - but JB, SF, VB and the Bohemian are already amazing as virtuosic soloists. So more soloists is always a good thing - the NI violin seems to very substantially emulate the JB, only with phase alignments and the (sever) cost to tone that that entails, which will of course give significantly more expressiveness in the dynamics. 

What I really want in solo strings though is better quartet writing. If I need a virtuosic soloist - and who doesn't love a virtuosic soloist - I'm feeling well covered. If I need a quartet where it feels likes are "watching eachother's elbows" ... Spitfire has a small (but beautiful) sweet spot, and I'd love to get my hand on Sacconi to experiment .. but I just don't think existing technology opens anything more that the tiniest, infinitesimal even, of sweet spots compared to the expressive dimension of a quartet of real players.

NI clearly simulates vibrato and phase aligns. I'm not completely sure from the demo what the 8dio violin is doing. But the question of how 4 instruments can work together in a quartet is going to be very much a function of the choices of expressive dimension made in the design. And as the Bohemian shows, being able to be extremely convincing as a soloist doesn't necessarily translate to being much good in a quartet. Quite the opposite in many cases.

But any attempts at innovation in solo strings libraries is exciting.


----------



## Johnny (Jun 26, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I kind of like the 8dio Deep Violin’s sound better, but it may also just be the 8dio demo gloss factor that’s just always magically there. I feel @Troels Folmann has some of the best demoing skills out there. Or he has invented like the 2020 equivalent of an Aphex Aural Exciter or something. The legato also sounds smoother to my ears than the NI Stradivari one.


Absolutely and I feel 8Dio deserves more credit where due for pioneering hyper realistic legato! I don't know of a company that has spent more time researching, experimenting, trialing, prototyping and fully succeeding in raising the legato bar to next gen levels! From Liberis to Adagio>ClairWW>Ground Breaking Agitato>StudioSopranos Knocking it out of the park and then to Century- Solo Brass/Ensemble and Strings; it's to no surprise that I'm equally blown away by the new deep sampled solo Violin legato as well- fantastic work Troels!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 26, 2020)

Johnny said:


> Absolutely and I feel 8Dio deserves more credit where due for pioneering hyper realistic legato! I don't know of a company that has spent more time researching, experimenting, trialing, prototyping and fully succeeding in raising the legato bar to next gen levels! From Liberis to Adagio>ClairWW>Ground Breaking Agitato>StudioSopranos Knocking it out of the park and then to Century- Solo Brass/Ensemble and Strings; it's to no surprise that I'm equally blown away by the new deep sampled solo Violin legato as well- fantastic work Troels!


Well thank you. I am always amazed that there are thousand page threads on JXL (no offense Tom!) while there’s hardly anything on Century Brass, which has such incredibly good solo and ensemble instruments. Not to make things tribal or anything like that...


----------



## Johnny (Jun 26, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Well thank you. I am always amazed that there are thousand page threads on JXL (no offense Tom!) while there’s hardly anything on Century Brass, which has such incredibly good solo and ensemble instruments. Not to make things tribal or anything like that...


Sincerely glad to hear that I am not the only composer on planet earth that feels this way!! I feel like 8Dio legato has become an industry secret weapon for me personally, and I tend to throw it in with my EW Hollywood Orchestra on a daily basis and no one ever notices  Colleagues: "Man, what Brass legato did you use in that melody!?!?!" Me: "Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh... Century... And don't you tell anyone..." (I am joking btw, I tell everyone and absolutely no one listens to me anyhow- their loss ;p And no offense to Spitfire or CSS as you guys know you are awesome!!! ;p But with nearly 98.9% of every thread I've been following or posting in lately, they all eventually morph into a Spitfire or JXL discussion... (Which is great of course!!! Don't get me wrong!!! I love any sample talk! Hence the name!) However having said that, I personally do feel as of late, that some of the lesser known libraries and developers did not ever receive the praise that they deserved, and as a result were partially overlooked by the community. You can usually see the reflection when developers spontaneously lower their price soon after launch. As a community person who wants to see everyone within the community thrive, benefit, grow with each other while maintaining health, happiness and (if possible success, so they can continue developing awesome products) I am just doing my part and spreading my secrets for the benefit of all : )


----------



## Batrawi (Jun 26, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I have heard some of the stuff you can do with Infinite Brass and rate your composing skills very high.


that's a really appreciated testament from you @doctoremmet which unfortunately I cannot be honored with as I haven't posted any stuff of mine with IB yet . I must have confused you cause I do actually bla bla a lot on the Aaron Venture thread. Nevertheless, I shall post when I have something ready maybe I'll be up to your expectation. Anyhow, that said and since we're talking about violins, I took an oath on myself not to buy any strings libraries (even solos) until I first see how the Infifinite strings will turn out, cause I do believe they will be really something special that I may not need to think of or buy anything else afterwards (like I already do not need any other brass libraries after having IB )


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 26, 2020)

Johnny said:


> they all eventually morph into a Spitfire or JXL discussion


This haha. Well Johnny, at least there’s me. So now there are two 8dio afficionados on this forum


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 26, 2020)

Batrawi said:


> as I haven't posted any stuff of mine with IB yet


Really now? You could have fooled me. I guess I meant to say I do appreciate your analysis over at the Aaron Venture thread as well as your playing & recording tips.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 26, 2020)

Batrawi said:


> I took an oath on myself not to buy any strings libraries (even solos) until I first see how the Infifinite strings will turn out, cause I do believe they will be really something special that I may not need to think of or buy anything else afterwards (like I already do not need any other brass libraries after having IB )


Now, THIS is actually something I just said today - either here or on another thread, I don’t even remember. Maybe I can be strong and do the exact same thing!


----------



## Batrawi (Jun 26, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Now, THIS is actually something I just said today - either here or on another thread, I don’t even remember. Maybe I can be strong and do the exact same thing!


YES, LET'S STAY STRONG....Let's stay strong...


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 26, 2020)

Didn't much care for the mid & room mic's of the Strad. Maybe a great hall for listening, but not so much for sampling imo. 8Dio always has the best sounding halls for whatever their instruments.


----------



## gtrwll (Jun 26, 2020)

Waiting to hear some more emotional, lyrical passages on the forthcoming videos/demos. I was thinking of getting Joshua Bell Essential but have hesitated since most I’ve heard so far have been fast legato lines and I write usually slower stuff.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Jun 26, 2020)

Johnny said:


> Absolutely and I feel 8Dio deserves more credit where due for pioneering hyper realistic legato! I don't know of a company that has spent more time researching, experimenting, trialing, prototyping and fully succeeding in raising the legato bar to next gen levels! From Liberis to Adagio>ClairWW>Ground Breaking Agitato>StudioSopranos Knocking it out of the park and then to Century- Solo Brass/Ensemble and Strings; it's to no surprise that I'm equally blown away by the new deep sampled solo Violin legato as well- fantastic work Troels!


I feel so spoiled by Performance Samples (!) and Cinematic Studio Series' legato that no other legato sounds any more than "good" to me, which includes 8dio. But it's still praise since just about all other labels don't even reach "good" for me.


----------



## Troels Folmann (Jun 26, 2020)

Ok. So we have finally arrived! Studio Quartet Deep Solo Violin is still on track for release tomorrow and we've been spending the last couple of days shooting video. The library is so deep that we ended up shooting three different videos - covering each of the 6 core banks and its mighty 88 articulations, which are mostly both velocity and round-robin based (ex. Arcs have velocities, different types of vibrato states, even longer notes like marcato and virtuoso arts have up to 5rr pr. velocity etc)

We will be releasing two videos today covering Polyphonic Legato, Sustains & Shorts and then another one covering our Arc/Bowings and our special Arcs (ex. Sul Tasto, Ponticello arcs). The third video will go out early tomorrow covering Ostinato and Performance-based arts. It goes deeeeep.

In regards to pricing ($98) we didn't wanna do intro pricing or pre-orders, but rather offer it in an affordable range for serious composers. The instrument is one of our best and deepest creations and should be priced notably higher. But we live in a time where many people are struggling and we wanna do our part to (hopefully) create little beacons of light and inspiration.

Stay tuned - videos will go out in the next couple of hours.

Ps. Thank you for an inspired thread.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jun 26, 2020)

Back in the 00s I mocked up a quartet I wrote with Synful, which seemed really promising at the time as an early approach to hybrid sampling-modelling. Sadly it doesn't seem to have progressed much.


----------



## Troels Folmann (Jun 26, 2020)

Here is the first tutorial video (out of three) covering real polyphonic legato, sustains and shorts.


----------



## purple (Jun 26, 2020)

DarkestShadow said:


> I feel so spoiled by Performance Samples (!) and Cinematic Studio Series' legato that no other legato sounds any more than "good" to me, which includes 8dio. But it's still praise since just about all other labels don't even reach "good" for me.


I must say I agree. Nothing ever has gotten the same quality of legato as the CS series. Especially on strings. Whatever pixie dust alex uses (I think it's just called perfectionism) is as secret as the krabby patty formula I suppose. I will say this 8dio solo violin is much much closer to being on-par with that than almost everything else out there, but it's still not quite there. I don't think it is very likely anything will dethrone CSSS and CSS for my bread and butter writing for a while.

I do think I could see this particular solo violin as being better as a "solo" violin than the CSSS one in some cases simply because CSSS seems more ensemble and quartet focused while this feels a bit more like a collection of completely solo-focused instruments. The deeper sampling allows for more niche techniques that CSSS doesn't. And you can buy this collection modularly (for example if you only need a solo violin) for cheaper than similar offerings like joshua bell.

I will echo the statement above and say it looks like a lot of detail went into this one and I'm happy to see 8dio stepping it up on consistency. I love many of their libraries but I feel they tend to be a bit bumpy and awkward to work with sometimes. This one looks easy and fun to play.


----------



## Troels Folmann (Jun 26, 2020)

Here is the second tutorial (out of three). This one focuses on all our bowings (aka arcs) and special type of arcs. This is one of the really unique aspects of the library, since we did them with both 1 and 2 bow strokes, unique sordino and crescendo arcs and everything with multiple velocities pr. arc.

I should also mention that all our Sordino articulations are real. We think Sordino (muted strings) are about as essential as normal strings and the same philosophy is carried through in our Century Strings. The whole Newman silky sound is all about Sordinos and who doesn't want (real) silk.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 26, 2020)

I would have liked to hear more monophonic notes examples, or phrases using the arcs. Most the time I heard two notes. i.e. two violins, or a single violin playing double stops arc. but they do sound very nice.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Jun 26, 2020)

That's a lot of content. Sounds great. I am a sucker for all kind of shorts articulation. I just saw both video on my cheap mobile phone speakers laying sick in my bed, gonna check them again tomorrow. But anyway, I guess I am in.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jun 26, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> This haha. Well Johnny, at least there’s me. So now there are two 8dio afficionados on this forum


Three!

I own 8Dio Anthology, Century, Lots of the Percussion libraries, some Choirs and voices too!
I really like their libraries and cannot wait for the Woodwinds :D


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 26, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I sure hope the cello is to your liking


LOL...I want to actually sell my Emotion al Cello...I sent Best Service and Email about it. The free Blakus cello is quite good and the sound works for what I need...might consider the full version.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 26, 2020)

gtrwll said:


> Waiting to hear some more emotional, lyrical passages on the forthcoming videos/demos. I was thinking of getting Joshua Bell Essential but have hesitated since most I’ve heard so far have been fast legato lines and I write usually slower stuff.


It's good for slow as well. I had Essential...still do, but also now have pro. But there are actually three violins coming out...NI, performance Samples has a new Solo of the Seas next week I think, and tomorrow 8dio...


----------



## Troels Folmann (Jun 26, 2020)

Here is the entire articulation list and almost all these arts are in multiple velocities and round robin:


*Shorts*
--------

Martelé (Hanging)
Martelé (Abrupt)
Volante
Colé
Marcato
Virtuoso
Pizzicato
Pizzicato Vibrato
Pizzicato Nail
Col Legno
Bartok
Martelé (Con Sordino)
Colé (Con Sordino)
Marcato (Con Sordino)
Single Trill Minor 2nd
Single Trill Major 2nd
Single Trill Minor 3rd
Single Trill Major 3rd
*Longs
-------*

Sustain (Pocco Vibrato)
Sustain (Molto Vibrato)
Sustain (Con Sordino)
Sustain (Sul Tasto)
Sustain (Sul Ponticello)
Sustain (Sul Ponticello – Series)
Punta D’Arco
Punta D’Arco (Trembling)
Pizzicato Tremolo
Trill Minor 2nd
Trill Major 2nd
Trill Minor 3rd
Trill Major 3rd
Harmonics
Legato Slurred*
Legato Detaché*
Legato Portamento*
Legato (Con Sordino)
Legato Runs
**Combined Articulations*

*Bowed Arcs
--------------*

Dynamic 1 Bow (Pocco Vibrato)
Dynamic 1 Bow (Molto Vibrato)
Dynamic 2 Bow (Pocco Vibrato)
Dynamic 2 Bow (Molto Vibrato)
Dynamic Cresc (Pocco Vibrato)
Dynamic Cresc (Molto Vibrato)
Dynamic Cresc (Snatch)
Dynamic 1 Bow (Con Sordino)
Dynamic 2 Bow (Con Sordino)
Dynamic Cresc (Con Sordino)

*Bowed Arc FX 
----------------*

Dynamic 1 Bow (Sul Tasto)
Dynamic 2 Bow (Sul Tasto)
Dynamic Crescendo (Sul Tasto)
Dynamic Short (Sul Ponticello)
Dynamic Long (Sul Ponticello)
Dynamic Cresc (Sul Ponticello)
Dynamic Short (Sul Ponticello – Series)
Dynamic Long (Sul Ponticello – Series)
Dynamic Cresc (Sul Ponticello – Series)
Dynamic Short (Tremolo)
Dynamic Long (Tremolo)
Dynamic Crescendo (Tremolo)
Dynamic 1 Bow (Tremolo Sul Ponticello)
Dynamic 2 Bow (Tremolo Sul Ponticello)
Dynamic Cresc (Tremolo Sul Ponticello)
*Measured*
------------

Detaché 4ths*
Detaché 8ths*
Detaché 16ths*
Portato*
Portato Legato*
Spiccato Brushed*
Spiccato Pointed*
Measured Tremolo*
Measured Tremolo Fast*
Measured Tremolo Sul Tasto*
Measured Tremolo Sul Tasto Fast*
Saltando*
**Tempo Synced Articulations*
*Performance
---------------*

Da Daa Da (Phrase)*
Daa Da (Phrase)*
Daa Da Da (Phrase)*
Tuplet*
Triplet*
Quadruplet*
Tuplet Fast*
Triplet Fast*
Saltando Short*
Saltando Mid*
Jeté (Ricochét) 2 Down*
Jeté (Ricochét) 3 Down (Slow)*
Jeté (Ricochét) 3 Down (Fast)*
Jeté (Ricochét) 2 Down 1 Up*
Jeté (Ricochét) 3 Down 1 Up*
Jeté (Ricochét) Random*
**Tempo Synced Articulations*


----------



## gtrwll (Jun 26, 2020)

This does sound really good, though I’ve only listened with mobile speakers. The tone might just be what I’m looking for.



jaketanner said:


> It's good for slow as well. I had Essential...still do, but also now have pro. But there are actually three violins coming out...NI, performance Samples has a new Solo of the Seas next week I think, and tomorrow 8dio...



It’s getting harder and harder to decide which one to get, although the NI one didn’t sound that good IMO.


----------



## purple (Jun 26, 2020)

Troels Folmann said:


> Here is the entire articulation list and almost all these arts are in multiple velocities and round robin:
> 
> 
> *Shorts*
> ...


Wow, I don't even know what half those are! That really is _*deep sampling!*_


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 26, 2020)

Troels Folmann said:


> Here is the entire articulation list and almost all these arts are in multiple velocities and round robin:
> 
> 
> *Shorts*
> ...


Is there going to be a performance type patch, where the articulations are switched based off our playing? Or at least a way to creat our own performance patches...or are they all keyswitched?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 27, 2020)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> cannot wait for the Woodwinds :D


Yeah. I’m rooting for the Century Strings 2.0 update and Winds!!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 27, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> The free Blakus cello is quite good and the sound works for what I need...might consider the full version.


It is good. Have a look over at Knobcloud. A guy offers it for $45.


----------



## al_net77 (Jun 27, 2020)

Troels Folmann said:


> Here is the second tutorial (out of three). This one focuses on all our bowings (aka arcs) and special type of arcs. This is one of the really unique aspects of the library, since we did them with both 1 and 2 bow strokes, unique sordino and crescendo arcs and everything with multiple velocities pr. arc.
> 
> I should also mention that all our Sordino articulations are real. We think Sordino (muted strings) are about as essential as normal strings and the same philosophy is carried through in our Century Strings. The whole Newman silky sound is all about Sordinos and who doesn't want (real) silk.




Troels, just a note from an Italian: it's not "Pocco" but "Poco"...


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Jun 27, 2020)

Pocco sounds cooler though. 

I love this rich amount of articulations, especially the FX arcs and the variety of measured articulations! I think a lot of it hasn't been sampled before.

The runs patch is great! Actually I love it the most for medium-fast playing. Gonna throw in an example when it's out.


----------



## muk (Jun 27, 2020)

To my ears this violin sounds excessively bright and steely. Century Strings have a bright sound signature already, but this one is up another notch or two. The concept looks interesting (though I am very wary of anything 8dio due to their abysmal quality control in the past), but the sound is definitely not what I am looking for. To my ears it's a 'cut through the mix by force' kind of sound. It might work well for virtuosic solo passages. Combining four instruments this bright to create a quartet is a different story though. I don't see how it could fit with the warm, homogenous sound signature of a string quartet.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jun 27, 2020)

Is it me or none of the demos on their website really shows this instrument? They're all slow and mellow. I was expecting an actual violin piece by Bach or something.


----------



## gtrwll (Jun 27, 2020)

filipjonathan said:


> Is it me or none of the demos on their website really shows this instrument? They're all slow and mellow. I was expecting an actual violin piece by Bach or something.



Dunno, some of those hit it home for me, exactly what I was wanting to hear if this library can do. Probably going to get this later today.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jun 27, 2020)

gtrwll said:


> Dunno, some of those hit it home for me, exactly what I was wanting to hear if this library can do. Probably going to get this later today.


I probably need to listen to them again. I'd love to hear the Paganini track that's on NI's Stradivari page played with this violin.


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 27, 2020)

muk said:


> To my ears this violin sounds excessively bright and steely... I don't see how it could fit with the warm, homogenous sound signature of a string quartet.



Same here... was wondering if it had something to do with the speakers he's running through? It's sharp and scratchy, but not in a rosin type of way... as you say, "steely." Even then, though $98 sounds like a fair price for a single instrument, you're looking at close to $400 for the set.

Can you recommend CSSS for quartet writing... adagios in particular? I know Alex's demo is exemplary, but apart from some pieces I've heard from you and a few select others, most seem to use CSSS as first chairs or modwheel on full! mp to mf is the range I'm interested in. Thanks


----------



## gtrwll (Jun 27, 2020)

Haha, bought and downloading now 

It was ~$89 with the newsletter 10% discount. Will update first impressions later...


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 27, 2020)

LamaRose said:


> Same here... was wondering if it had something to do with the speakers he's running through? It's sharp and scratchy, but not in a rosin type of way... as you say, "steely." Even then, though $98 sounds like a fair price for a single instrument, you're looking at close to $400 for the set.
> 
> Can you recommend CSSS for quartet writing... adagios in particular? I know Alex's demo is exemplary, but apart from some pieces I've heard from you and a few select others, most seem to use CSSS as first chairs or modwheel on full! mp to mf is the range I'm interested in. Thanks


As @ism notes the difficulty with rendering a quartet in samples is giving the impression that the players are listening to each other. Most things sample libraries do to improve plonkability and even playability Of the individual instrument end up fighting against the sense that quartet players are responding to each other. So it’s a bit of a conundrum.

I don’t have CSSS and so can’t speak to that but I do have the Spitfire Solo Strings and they have a limited capacity for rendering the feeling of a quartet, and they are reasonably adept at slow lyrical stuff. I generally use the first desk for the first violin and the progressive for the second. If I need legato for the second I will swap in the Alt Solo Strings violin. I have lots of other violins and cellos (Virharmonic, Joshua Bell, Tina Guo, Fluffy’s Simone Cello, etc, and now Amber too) available but SF Solo Strings supplemented with AltSS work best for me as a quartet. It’s not close to comprehensive, but for lyrical adagio stuff it works reasonably well so long as you don’t have flowing legato accompaniment parts that are constantly repeating the same legato intervals.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 27, 2020)

muk said:


> To my ears this violin sounds excessively bright and steely. Century Strings have a bright sound signature already, but this one is up another notch or two. The concept looks interesting (though I am very wary of anything 8dio due to their abysmal quality control in the past), but the sound is definitely not what I am looking for. To my ears it's a 'cut through the mix by force' kind of sound. It might work well for virtuosic solo passages. Combining four instruments this bright to create a quartet is a different story though. I don't see how it could fit with the warm, homogenous sound signature of a string quartet.


That is exactly what I was thinking too...the sound is too bright. JB violin has a warm quality to it...so leads me to think if there was much thought to what SOUND of a violin was going to be samples so deeply. Unless it's able to sound warmer? but judging by the videos, I don't like the sound much either.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 27, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> It is good. Have a look over at Knobcloud. A guy offers it for $45.


thanks will do


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 27, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> It is good. Have a look over at Knobcloud. A guy offers it for $45.


Is this a legit site? Are the plugins listed able to be transferred legally? If so, I'm gonna grab it. . BTW, selling my Em Cello..LOL I have it listed here in the classifieds.


----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 27, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Is this a legit site? Are the plugins listed able to be transferred legally? If so, I'm gonna grab it. . BTW, selling my Em Cello..LOL I have it listed here in the classifieds.



They should be. I believe there's a link to the license transfer conditions of the developer.


----------



## muk (Jun 27, 2020)

LamaRose said:


> Can you recommend CSSS for quartet writing... adagios in particular? I know Alex's demo is exemplary, but apart from some pieces I've heard from you and a few select others, most seem to use CSSS as first chairs or modwheel on full! mp to mf is the range I'm interested in. Thanks



From all the options I know, I think CSSS would fare the best for quartet writing. Unfortunately, it is still way off compared to a real string quartet. CSSS does very well for romantic solo passages. For string quartet, the only thing that I can recommend is trying to make a remote recording session happen. Samples are really not working for string quartets in my opinion.


----------



## gtrwll (Jun 27, 2020)

Well my first impressions are rather good. The tone and character match the style I usually write in, and to my ear the legato is great. I’ve mostly been testing the legato patch, which is very playable, there’s not much delay in the transitions.

I couldn’t write for a string quartet even if I wanted to, so I can’t say if the tone would be good for that. But as a solo violin, I’m liking what I hear so far.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jun 27, 2020)

gtrwll said:


> Well my first impressions are rather good. The tone and character match the style I usually write in, and to my ear the legato is great. I’ve mostly been testing the legato patch, which is very playable, there’s not much delay in the transitions.
> 
> I couldn’t write for a string quartet even if I wanted to, so I can’t say if the tone would be good for that. But as a solo violin, I’m liking what I hear so far.


Mind posting a little fast legato line??


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 27, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Is this a legit site? Are the plugins listed able to be transferred legally? If so, I'm gonna grab it. . BTW, selling my Em Cello..LOL I have it listed here in the classifieds.


Yes, I can vouch for it - a new site but totally legit.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 27, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Yes, I can vouch for it - a new site but totally legit.


cool, thanks


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 27, 2020)

LamaRose said:


> you're looking at close to $400 for the set.


Yes. But I’m hoping they keep the bundler up. For $392 one could easily add some small extra things, to get 40% off. The entire studio quartet for $240 doesn’t sound bad. At all. Or maybe they’ve sampled the viola and bass slightly less deep and offer those for like $78? One can always dream, right.

Or do like @Batrawi and just save up the cash and wait patiently for Infinite Strings by @aaronventure. That will no doubt be so much fun to play with.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 27, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> cool, thanks


If there’s one forum member that I root for hoping he will find his “own” killer cello for a good price, it’s you @jaketanner - I quite enjoyed your latest thread and am kind of curious to one day hear your lullabies (seriously)


----------



## gtrwll (Jun 27, 2020)

filipjonathan said:


> Mind posting a little fast legato line??



I don’t do fast legato lines 

Nah, in reality my keyboard playing skills ain’t at that level and writing the noted by mouse would end up sounding unnatural. Sorry!


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 27, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> If there’s one forum member that I root for hoping he will find his “own” killer cello for a good price, it’s you @jaketanner - I quite enjoyed your latest thread and am kind of curious to one day hear your lullabies (seriously)


Ha..thanks man. So far the lullaby album ( mostly cover renditions), have turned more into 2 harps and a flute so far...but I am not done. Might be a bit though...actually heard from someone today that EM Cello is getting a big update next month... so now I wait.


----------



## chapbot (Jun 27, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Ha..thanks man. So far the lullaby album ( mostly cover renditions), have turned more into 2 harps and a flute so far...but I am not done. Might be a bit though...actually heard from someone today that EM Cello is getting a big update next month... so now I wait.


Interesting to see if you will like the upcoming 8dio studio cello.


----------



## gtrwll (Jun 27, 2020)

Everyone's probably itching for those virtuosic demos, but here's some slower, lyrical stuff instead! I put this together in the past few hours since getting the library:



I used just the basic legato patch for this, so I guess I have 87 articulations to explore (wait until I get to the demo track based solely on the minor 2nd trills!). The legato is definitely playable, there was surprisingly little that I had to fine tune after playing the lines in. I like the velocity-based approach where very soft playing is portamento, normal playing is slurred legato and hitting those keys gives me detache (bow change?) legato.

E: Just realised that I named the track almost the same as one of the official demos...D'oh!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 27, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Ha..thanks man. So far the lullaby album ( mostly cover renditions), have turned more into 2 harps and a flute so far...but I am not done. Might be a bit though...actually heard from someone today that EM Cello is getting a big update next month... so now I wait.


Makes a lot of sense. Libraries can be bought whenever one wants (and can afford it). Patience and waiting for updates is a true artform


----------



## Dominik Raab (Jun 27, 2020)

gtrwll said:


> Everyone's probably itching for those virtuosic demos, but here's some slower, lyrical stuff instead! I put this together in the past few hours since getting the library:



Dude.
*Dude.
DUDE!!!*

I successfully convinced myself I don’t need another solo violin right now, definitely not for full price. Put it in my cart, went to checkout, didn’t go through with it. Maybe on sale.

Then I listened to your demo.

I think I need to buy this.

*DUDE.*

(In all seriousness, though: Great demo!)


----------



## gtrwll (Jun 27, 2020)

Dominik Raab said:


> Dude.
> *Dude.
> DUDE!!!*
> 
> ...



Haha, thanks!

Well, I didn’t really have a solo violin library before so it was an easy decision after watching the walkthroughs and listening to the demos. This nailed the sound in my opinion, which after all seems to be a divisive factor. (I’m not really helping here, am I? )


----------



## Dominik Raab (Jun 27, 2020)

gtrwll said:


> I’m not really helping here, am I?



You’re too late either way. Already bought, downloaded and installed. Am currently playing around with it. Such bliss! :D


----------



## filipjonathan (Jun 27, 2020)

gtrwll said:


> Everyone's probably itching for those virtuosic demos, but here's some slower, lyrical stuff instead! I put this together in the past few hours since getting the library:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure if it's the phrases you used or what but the first part sounds like its a soprano sax or something. Very strange.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 27, 2020)

chapbot said:


> Interesting to see if you will like the upcoming 8dio studio cello.


If it sounds like the violin, then no... LOL. Sounds too bright for my tastes...I like the sound Jasper gets for his Solo Of The Seas violins...that one is going to drop next week...but I am sure will have a hefty price tag.


----------



## Troels Folmann (Jun 27, 2020)

Here is the third tutorial for the Deep Solo Violin - focusing on the 12 Ostinatos and our unique Performance articulations.



Here are the official SoundCloud demos - which covers a fairly wide spectrum of application:


----------



## Farkle (Jun 27, 2020)

Troels, how are you a _new_ member? I remember tons of great threads about mixing and producing digital mockups, using all the tricks and techniques; your posts were a bedrock of early VIC.  

Good to see you again, hope you're doing well in this crazy 2020!

Mike


----------



## Troels Folmann (Jun 27, 2020)

Thanks, Mike.! I haven't been here for a while, since the last several years has been (and still are) dedicated 24/7/365 to our forthcoming audio technology. I also forgot my VI login/password, so I just made a new profile. 

Ps. I love your Bruce Lee quote. The whole basis of the technology we are working on - is in more than one way a inspired by Bruce. More on that soon! Cheers!


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 27, 2020)

Hmmm...Very Interesting !

@Troels Folmann Wrote : "_our_ _forthcoming audio technology_" , I wonder if that's a hint of a new 8Dio Sample Engine, that's able to do what Kontakt is unable to ?


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 27, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Ha..thanks man. So far the lullaby album ( mostly cover renditions), have turned more into 2 harps and a flute so far...but I am not done. Might be a bit though...actually heard from someone today that EM Cello is getting a big update next month... so now I wait.



Last that I heard was that the Emotional Viola had been sent to N.I. for encoding back in January and would be released in Feb/March along with an update to the Cello. Could be that the viola is being delayed so that they can release both at the same time, which if true, is truly annoying as said viola has been in the works for at least 2 to 3 years. 

For you, it's best to wait on that cello update. For me, I'm not going to hold my breath on any expected release timeframe.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 27, 2020)

LamaRose said:


> Last that I heard was that the Emotional Viola had been sent to N.I. for encoding back in January and would be released in Feb/March along with an update to the Cello. Could be that the viola is being delayed so that they can release both at the same time, which if true, is truly annoying as said viola has been in the works for at least 2 to 3 years.
> 
> For you, it's best to wait on that cello update. For me, I'm not going to hold my breath on any expected release timeframe.


Yeah...I hear you. I have no need for a solo viola at this time, but I would be curious to the cello update.


----------



## TheSigillite (Jun 27, 2020)

Troels Folmann said:


> Thanks, Mike.! I haven't been here for a while, since the last several years has been (and still are) dedicated 24/7/365 to our forthcoming audio technology. I also forgot my VI login/password, so I just made a new profile.
> 
> Ps. I love your Bruce Lee quote. The whole basis of the technology we are working on - is in more than one way a inspired by Bruce. More on that soon! Cheers!



@Troels Folmann I've watched so many 8DIO videos that I read all of your post in your voice with the same enthusiasm as you show in your videos!! Excellent work and keep you the great releases!


----------



## chapbot (Jun 27, 2020)

LamaRose said:


> Last that I heard was that the Emotional Viola had been sent to N.I. for encoding back in January and would be released in Feb/March along with an update to the Cello. Could be that the viola is being delayed so that they can release both at the same time, which if true, is truly annoying as said viola has been in the works for at least 2 to 3 years.
> 
> For you, it's best to wait on that cello update. For me, I'm not going to hold my breath on any expected release timeframe.


The viola was supposed to be ready at NAMM in January, I went by their booth and they had it on their computer but wouldn't demo it.


----------



## Batrawi (Jun 28, 2020)

gtrwll said:


> Everyone's probably itching for those virtuosic demos, but here's some slower, lyrical stuff instead! I put this together in the past few hours since getting the library:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice track! mind posting the violin part only with no reverb?


----------



## gtrwll (Jun 28, 2020)

Batrawi said:


> Nice track! mind posting the violin part only with no reverb?



Thanks! Sure, I’ll export it when I have the time later today.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 28, 2020)

gtrwll said:


> Everyone's probably itching for those virtuosic demos, but here's some slower, lyrical stuff instead! I put this together in the past few hours since getting the library:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! This is very nicely done indeed. My compliments. My 76 year old mother who is visiting me just commented on the nice violin music, kid you not. Also a compliment to @Troels Folmann is in order!


----------



## gtrwll (Jun 28, 2020)

Batrawi said:


> Nice track! mind posting the violin part only with no reverb?



Here's the naked violin part attached, I removed all processing besides a limiter on the master (which doesn't really do much else than raise the volume here). There's a mic placement (distance) knob in the instrument settings, I used approximately 15-20% further placement than the default close placement. I edited the later part to start earlier than on the original track.



doctoremmet said:


> Thanks! This is very nicely done indeed. My compliments. My 76 year old mother who is visiting me just commented on the nice violin music, kid you not. Also a compliment to @Troels Folmann is in order!



Haha, that's definitely the best compliment I've heard in a long, long time! Give my best wishes to your mother!


----------



## Batrawi (Jun 28, 2020)

gtrwll said:


> Here's the naked violin part attached, I removed all processing besides a limiter on the master (which doesn't really do much else than raise the volume here). There's a mic placement (distance) knob in the instrument settings, I used approximately 15-20% further placement than the default close placement. I edited the later part to start earlier than on the original track.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, that's definitely the best compliment I've heard in a long, long time! Give my best wishes to your mother!


Thanks for sharing @gtrwl. sounds lovely! I don't hear how the violin sounds "steely" or too "bright" as others have mentioned...to me it is well balanced between being warm and rosiny/scratchy (as it should be) at the same time. A lovely tone 8dio has captured here, but I think why people may hear this "metallic" effect is most probably when dynamic layers or NVib-to-Vib layers crossfade with each other. Only then I may hear voices buildups/phasing which can result in such undesired effect. But that's generally the weakness of solo instruments unless they are phase aligned.


----------



## gtrwll (Jun 28, 2020)

Batrawi said:


> Thanks for sharing @gtrwl. sounds lovely! I don't hear how the violin sounds "steely" or too "bright" as others have mentioned...to me it is well balanced between being warm and rosiny/scratchy (as it should be) at the same time. A lovely tone 8dio has captured here, but I think why people may hear this "metallic" effect is most probably when dynamic layers or NVib-to-Vib layers crossfade with each other. Only then I may hear voices buildups/phasing which can result in such undesired effect. But that's generally the weakness of solo instruments unless they are phase aligned.



No problem! I actually heard the slight phasing the first time when exporting the naked file. Didn’t notice a thing when I was composing the piece.

But yeah, agree on the sound. I like it. I like it a lot.


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 28, 2020)

Watched all 3 videos. Awesome work by 8Dio. Pretty much 3 or 4 libraries in one. Will replace and retire all my other solo string libraries. 

Any package deal for buying all 4 solo string instruments?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 28, 2020)

jamwerks said:


> Watched all 3 videos. Awesome work by 8Dio. Pretty much 3 or 4 libraries in one. Will replace and retire all my other solo string libraries.
> 
> Any package deal for buying all 4 solo string instruments?


I feel the same way. I quite like the sound, and merely based on the demos I’d say it sounds more “modern” to me than the NI Stradivari offering. I also feel it is packed with way more content.

I posted this yesterday I think, but there is already a way to purchase the 4 entries via the “bundler” option. Bear with me:

1. assumption #1: the entire Studio Quartet will have been released by let’s say mid July.

2. assumption #2: each entry will cost the same, so $98 for each one. The four would require an investment of $392 when purchased separately.

3. assumption #3: the current “bundler” offer is still active by the end date I mentioned under (1)

4. if one would put all the Studio Quartet in the basket by then, and include some $18 small thingy, one would become eligible for the >400 “bundle tier” of 40% sales rebate, right?

5. so for a grand total of 60% times $410 = $ 246 one could be the proud owner of an entire Studio Quartet! And a thingy 

Mind you, there’s quite a number of assumptions involved. Most importantly the hidden assumption #4: one has to be able and willing to wait and see whether the other assumptions hold. However, since there is no intro pricing, there’s at least the peace of mind that one has not MISSED a sales rebate by delaying the purchase.

@Troels Folmann Will there be an upgrade path which sort of emulates my above reasoning? If so, I’d buy the Deep Solo Violin today. However, COVID bullsh**t has made me slightly more wary of jumping in head over heels


----------



## Robert_G (Jun 28, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I posted this yesterday I think, but there is already a way to purchase the 4 entries via the “bundler” option. Bear with me:
> 
> 1. assumption #1: the entire Studio Quartet will have been released by let’s say mid July.
> 
> ...



400 is only 30%. You need 700 for 40% and 999 for 50%


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 28, 2020)

Robert_G said:


> 400 is only 30%. You need 700 for 40% and 999 for 50%


My bad, did it off the top of my head! Still, $280 is still a good deal yeah?


----------



## Robert_G (Jun 28, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> My bad, did it off the top of my head! Still, $280 is still a good deal yeah?



Yeah 280 isnt a bad deal if the others are as good as the violin


----------



## Farkle (Jun 28, 2020)

Troels Folmann said:


> Thanks, Mike.! I haven't been here for a while, since the last several years has been (and still are) dedicated 24/7/365 to our forthcoming audio technology. I also forgot my VI login/password, so I just made a new profile.
> 
> Ps. I love your Bruce Lee quote. The whole basis of the technology we are working on - is in more than one way a inspired by Bruce. More on that soon! Cheers!




Hahah, thanks, man... always a time honored quote to throw into the mix. Music and Martial Arts, my two passions. Great news on your developing audio tech, can't wait to see it in action!

Welcome back, my friend!

Mike


----------



## g.c. (Jun 28, 2020)

Wait about 4 hours and 8D will have it on a sale. 
g.c.


----------



## Camus (Jun 29, 2020)

jamwerks said:


> Watched all 3 videos. Awesome work by 8Dio. Pretty much 3 or 4 libraries in one. Will replace and retire all my other solo string libraries.



Better don´t delete evrything until you got it under your fingertips - after I bought it:I don´t feel it is substituting evrything else - it is a great companion to what I already have. It adds new possibilities but definitely it doesn´t kick off EV or JB. Just my 2 cts


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 29, 2020)

Camus said:


> Better don´t delete evrything until you got it under your fingertips - after I bought it:I don´t feel it is substituting evrything else - it is a great companion to what I already have. It adds new possibilities but definitely it doesn´t kick off EV or JB. Just my 2 cts


The cool thing in the sampled instrument universe is to be able to mix and match stuff. It’s also the challenge to make it sound good. But once it does, whooo boy! So: agreed!


----------



## Igorianych (Jun 29, 2020)

I did not find mic positions. Strange but there is only a Distance control.


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 29, 2020)

Igorianych said:


> I did not find mic positions. Strange but there is only a Distance control.


Yeah, the Studio Sax Trio wasn't like that iinm. But for 2 mic's it's the same; hard left = just close, hard right = just room, anything else will engage both. Is that reflected in the sample ram size?


----------



## Igorianych (Jun 29, 2020)

jamwerks said:


> Yeah, the Studio Sax Trio wasn't like that iinm. But for 2 mic's it's the same; hard left = just close, hard right = just room, anything else will engage both. Is that reflected in the sample ram size?



Ram size does not change from close to far. 
We are already so spoiled by the abundance of positions from Spitfire and OT that it looks pretty cut...


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 29, 2020)

So I guess both mic's are always loaded then, no matter what the "Distance" setting. Not that big of a deal, not the best method imo.


----------



## Igorianych (Jun 29, 2020)

jamwerks said:


> So I guess both mic's are always loaded then, no matter what the "Distance" setting. Not that big of a deal, not the best method imo.



Yes, it seems. But, I think, it is more convenient when there is an opportunity to direct microphones to separate outputs.
This is probably the only drawback of this lib


----------



## Montisquirrel (Jun 29, 2020)

I hope the Viola will be the next one. I have several solo violins but the only solo viola I have is the one from Adagio. For me, the Viola is the most beautiful instruments of all strings so I hope to get the ultra deeeep sampled version as soon as possible.


----------



## gtrwll (Jun 29, 2020)

The ”deep” part of the name is not just a marketing gimmick, the amount of different articulations is stupefying. I was just going through them last night, and the performance arts seem quite cool. I’m not sure if other libraries do this, but they seem like a nice addition to the basic stuff.

I think I’ll have to go through Adler’s book again to recall what the different shorts mean, no way I remember all of them  Of course I hear the subtle difference in sound, but it’s nice to know what they are technique-wise.


----------



## amorphosynthesis (Jun 29, 2020)

@Troels Folmann 
Congrats,bought almost in a heartbeat,so excited by the libray (solo violin libraries collector here).wondering though,is there by any chance plans for implementing the solo violin engine to intimate strings?


----------



## MA-Simon (Jun 29, 2020)

Very Interested, but I bought so much solo strings already, so I will probably wait until all of them are here.

These are very unfortunate demos though. If it were not for the walktroughs, I would think these were section strings. Maybe I just picked the wrong tracks though.

Is there also a Stereo Mic available?

Edit: Just noticed the flashlight on your table haha. Nice special effects work.


----------



## FinGael (Jun 29, 2020)

Some people have not favoured the tone of this violin, but I immediately liked it and felt connected to the sound. I have not listened to any demos, but watched the walkthroughs. Really liking the chordal legato and the vast amount of articulations.

I think I'll have to get this - as soon as I have won the current battle with the pile of bills on my desk.

And then The New Century Brass bundle. And that tenor sax would be nice. Oh, not to forget the Fire Trumpet....


----------



## MA-Simon (Jun 29, 2020)

MA-Simon said:


> Is there also a Stereo Mic available?


Could someone please post/point me to an example of the ambient mics please?
" Fluent Microphone Control Near & Ambient Microphones "

Me personally, I can not deal with mono samples anymore. I know why they are recorded, and why they are usefull. Stereo jumping etc. But I grew up playing real instruments, sitting before a piano, which is wide. For me mono always sounds like a synth.
Not shure how to explain it, did you guys also play with homemade walkie talkies, using 2 cups connected by a string, as a child? For me that is what mono sounds like. Like important sound information is missing.


----------



## LHall (Jun 29, 2020)

Would love to hear thoughts from early users about the lack of vibrato control. On the three solo violins I already have and use quite a lot, the vibrato depth and rate are all controllable and I can't fathom not having that. Do users of this library find that it works well without that control?


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 29, 2020)

So, which of the short articulations offered is the closest or equal to a standard 'Staccato' articulation ?


----------



## chapbot (Jun 29, 2020)

LHall said:


> Would love to hear thoughts from early users about the lack of vibrato control. On the three solo violins I already have and use quite a lot, the vibrato depth and rate are all controllable and I can't fathom not having that. Do users of this library find that it works well without that control?


I bought it and I'm not happy with the vibrato - it comes too late in the lower register, a little better in the upper register, and cannot be controlled.


----------



## chapbot (Jun 29, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> So, which of the short articulations offered is the closest or equal to a standard 'Staccato' articulation ?


I can't figure that out and I own the library! I wish they would just stick to standard names LOL


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 29, 2020)

Vibrato is a key element in a solo violin's performance, having no control over it makes no sense, especially after so many years of developers trying to improve the performance, and achieve more realistic sounding sampled solo violin. Having no control over vibrato is a big sacrifice in realism.


----------



## ism (Jun 29, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Vibrato is a key element in a solo violin's performance, having no control over it makes no sense, especially after so many years of developers trying to improve the performance, and achieve more realistic sounding sampled solo violin. Having no control over vibrato is a big sacrifice in realism.



the question is whether the alternatives - crossfading, simulating, or baking in multiple vibrato arcs - gives you more or less realism. Different instruments make different decisions, but each comes with tradeoffs. The new NI instrument embraces simulation of vibrato. 8dio is all about capturing arc level expressiveness, so the Design decision of this violin is exactly what I would expect from 8dio.

Which is a good trade off for a lot of things.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 29, 2020)

ism said:


> the question is whether the alternatives - crossfading, simulating, or baking in multiple vibrato arcs - gives you more or less realism. Different instruments make different decisions, but each comes with tradeoffs. The new NI instrument embraces simulation of vibrato. 8dio is all about capturing arc level expressiveness, so the Design decision of this violin is exactly what I would expect from 8dio.
> 
> Which is a good trade off for a lot of things.


As I said elsewhere, you’re the voice pf reason. Such a breath of fresh air... <3


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 29, 2020)

ism said:


> the question is whether the alternatives - crossfading, simulating, or baking in multiple vibrato arcs - gives you more or less realism. Different instruments make different decisions, but each comes with tradeoffs. The new NI instrument embraces simulation of vibrato. 8dio is all about capturing arc level expressiveness, so the Design decision of this violin is exactly what I would expect from 8dio.
> 
> Which is a good trade off for a lot of things.



I understand that developers have to choose a method to offer vibrato in their sampled violin, if it is baked in, meaning the user has no control over any aspects of the vibrato, then that's quite a big sacrifice in control, and sometimes in realism, so it all depends on how exposed the solo violin is going to be in a production. I just wish there was some control offered for the vibrato.

So far, I like the way this 8Dio solo violin sounds, it offers a lot of articulations, and is priced very reasonably. I'm not expecting it to be my go to solo violin, but rather another flavor of solo violin, to go along with my other options for solo violin libraries.


----------



## Robert_G (Jun 29, 2020)

Something that should be an important consideration is whether it blends well with the Century series strings


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 29, 2020)

chapbot said:


> I bought it and I'm not happy with the vibrato - it comes too late in the lower register, a little better in the upper register, and cannot be controlled.



I understand you are not happy with vibrato in the lower register, because it comes in too late. How about the library in general, are you happy with it so far ? Shorts, Legatos, Arcs, Ostinatos, ..etc. ?


----------



## Erik (Jun 30, 2020)

Any info about crossfade (phasing) issues in the sustains and legato would be welcome also


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 30, 2020)

What’s with all the negative presumptions all of a sudden?


----------



## Dominik Raab (Jun 30, 2020)

Robert_G said:


> Something that should be an important consideration is whether it blends well with the Century series strings



Can’t speak for Century, as I don’t own it, but it blends well with Adagio. Legato transition length is almost identical, and timbre-wise it definitely works as a first chair for Adagio’s ensemble violins.


----------



## John R Wilson (Jun 30, 2020)

Just ended up picking it up! I really liked the sound of all the bowed arcs in it and needed a good solo violin, downloading it now. This will be my first 8dio library that I have decided to get!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 30, 2020)

John R Wilson said:


> Just ended up picking it up! I really liked the sound of all the bowed arcs in it and needed a good solo violin, downloading it now. This will be my first 8dio library that I have decided to get!


I hope & expect you to like it. I have their Century Strings and Brass as well as the 1985 Passionate Piano and those are among my most loved libraries.


----------



## John R Wilson (Jun 30, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I hope & expect you to like it. I have their Century Strings and Brass as well as the 1985 Passionate Piano and those are among my most loved libraries.



Hope I do, I'll report back here once I've played with it a bit. I really liked the sound of it in the walkthroughs and it seemed to have things, such as the arcs that I haven't seen before in other libraries. I am also tempted by century strings. When would be a good time to get century strings? It's still quite expensive at the moment and not on sale.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 30, 2020)

I'm hoping this library will be reviewed soon by one of the usual library reviewers on this forum, with a detailed walkthrough, and evaluation, examples, ..etc.


----------



## chapbot (Jun 30, 2020)

Robert_G said:


> Something that should be an important consideration is whether it blends well with the Century series strings


I would think it's meant to blend with their studio series strings as it has the same tone and vibe, not to mention the same GUI.


----------



## chapbot (Jun 30, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> I understand you are not happy with vibrato in the lower register, because it comes in too late. How about the library in general, are you happy with it so far ? Shorts, Legatos, Arcs, Ostinatos, ..etc. ?


There's nothing wrong with the library, I just personally do not like it and won't be using it. I'd use the adjectives scratchy and vibey, and would see it used for some hipster artist song or moody cinematic piece, something like that... much like their studio strings which I also own and don't use. I'm looking more for a pure, clean pop sound - something I can layer to give more realism to my string ensemble libraries. Oddly enough, so far my favorite pop violin for this purpose is the Taylor Davis from Cinestrings. I almost got the new NI Stradivarius but after hearing a sound clip somebody posted decided that it has too much of a weird mid-range nasally tone.


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 30, 2020)

@chapbot ; check your speakers!


----------



## chapbot (Jun 30, 2020)

jamwerks said:


> @chapbot ; check your speakers!


I assure you I have high-end studio monitors  I have bought so many sample libraries that by now I can tell by demos exactly what I'll like and don't like. I bought the 8dio knowing I wouldn't like it and was proved correct LOL I have found this skill has helped my wallet.


----------



## John R Wilson (Jun 30, 2020)

Just had a short play with it. It's rather bright and scratchy in the legato. I need to play it some more before I can come to some conclusions but I'm not too sure on it currently.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 30, 2020)

chapbot said:


> There's nothing wrong with the library, I just personally do not like it and won't be using it. I'd use the adjectives scratchy and vibey, and would see it used for some hipster artist song or moody cinematic piece, something like that... much like their studio strings which I also own and don't use. I'm looking more for a pure, clean pop sound - something I can layer to give more realism to my string ensemble libraries. Oddly enough, so far my favorite pop violin for this purpose is the Taylor Davis from Cinestrings. I almost got the new NI Stradivarius but after hearing a sound clip somebody posted decided that it has too much of a weird mid-range nasally tone.



Hi chapbot, 

Thanks for the feedback. 

I find this solo violin library hard to evaluate at this time, especially when it comes to personal taste, and general functionality of this library. I'm going to wait for some in-depth reviews of this library to better evaluate it. I have quite a few solo violin libraries, so no rush. 

I was also checking out the new NI Strad. Violin, but nothing very special about it popped out at me. But, then again, a more in-depth review of the NI Strad would be helpful as well.


----------



## John R Wilson (Jun 30, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Hi chapbot,
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure how I feel about it as well. I've only had a little play with it but i'm not sure I like it.


----------



## gtrwll (Jun 30, 2020)

chapbot said:


> I bought the 8dio knowing I wouldn't like it and was proved correct LOL I have found this skill has helped my wallet.



Just out of curiosity...why did you buy it anyway? 

On another note, they should probably be shoveling out the first of the remaining three instruments soon, as summer is almost halfway done.


----------



## Batrawi (Jun 30, 2020)

John R Wilson said:


> It's rather bright and scratchy in the legato.


can't this be tamed with some eq? did you check the fx tab where an eq may be enabled on by default?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 30, 2020)

gtrwll said:


> On another note, they should probably be shoveling out the first of the remaining three instruments soon, as summer is almost halfway done.


I hope they do it while the bundler option is still live on their site


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 1, 2020)

Just for the info; when you close mic a violin, that's what it sounds like, a little scratchly and a little "bowy".


----------



## John R Wilson (Jul 1, 2020)

Batrawi said:


> can't this be tamed with some eq? did you check the fx tab where an eq may be enabled on by default?



True, this is something I have not done yet. I do need to have more of a play around with it before can come to conclusions on it.


----------



## John R Wilson (Jul 1, 2020)

Have been using this a little more this morning. Their is some nice patches in it. You can improve the sound by turning the distance knob all the way to the right, also its helps to EQ out some of the high end. Does anyone know if their is any playable short notes in the legato patches when playing fast and disjointed, like their is in spitfires? Also, the blue playable range showing in the kontakt keyboard seems to be wrong no notes play towards the bottom range showing on kontakt keyboard. I am able to play beyond the blue playable range that is shown. The blue playable range shows between C3 to C6 but the violins playable range is between G3 - C7, so the actual playing range of the violin seems correct but the playable range showing in kontakt seems to be incorrect.


----------



## Dominik Raab (Jul 1, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I hope they do it while the bundler option is still live on their site



I just asked their support guy the same question because I was eyeing Century Brass and didn’t want to spend money now if the three SQS I’m still missing could still give me a better discount. According to Hawk, *the bundler is a permanent addition to their service*. It’s not going away.

@Troels Folmann: It’s not like I don’t trust your support staff, but Hawk’s “in training” according to the chat and I kinda just made public what he said. Can you confirm that this is true? If so, that’s amazing


----------



## John R Wilson (Jul 1, 2020)

Ok, i've tested this some more now. I'm starting to like it more. It sounds better Eqing out some of the top end and using the distance knob to the right. Also using the in built reverb helps! I'm not too sure if their is re-bows for repeated notes in the legato patch. Here is an improvised violin line just using the Multi legato patch and played in live. I tried to play both fast and slow and also played some repeating notes. Also, it has some EQ applied in the plugin and also using the studio reverb that is also in the library.


----------



## chapbot (Jul 1, 2020)

John R Wilson said:


> Ok, i've tested this some more now. I'm starting to like it more. It sounds better Eqing out some of the top end and using the distance knob to the right. Also using the in built reverb helps! I'm not too sure if their is re-bows for repeated notes in the legato patch. Here is an improvised violin line just using the Multi legato patch and played in live. I tried to play both fast and slow and also played some repeating notes. Also, it has some EQ applied in the plugin and also using the studio reverb that is also in the library.


Thanks for this! You can hear exactly what I'm talking about - lower notes have delayed vibrato, upper notes are more prominent.


----------



## chapbot (Jul 1, 2020)

gtrwll said:


> Just out of curiosity...why did you buy it anyway?
> 
> On another note, they should probably be shoveling out the first of the remaining three instruments soon, as summer is almost halfway done.


Haha, well I hoped I would like it, plus it's a reasonable price. At one point in the video it appeared like Troels was controlling the vibrato with the modwheel (not that he was trying to trick us, when he was using the mod wheel the sample's vibrato kicked in.) I really do like the sound of the vibrato and think it sounds realistic.


----------



## John R Wilson (Jul 1, 2020)

chapbot said:


> Thanks for this! You can hear exactly what I'm talking about - lower notes have delayed vibrato, upper notes are more prominent.



Yeah I have noticed this as well.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Jul 3, 2020)

When the released the new Adagio Strings, they released one every week, so I still hope for the new Viola tomorrow...


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 3, 2020)

Montisquirrel said:


> When the released the new Adagio Strings, they released one every week, so I still hope for the new Viola tomorrow...


As we say in Dutch: “maak me gek”


----------



## dodecabilly (Jul 11, 2020)

Could someone explain why is the Deep Solo Violin in the "on sale" section of 8Dio site, while being priced the usual 98$? Does this mean that this price is intro offer? Will it get more expensive later?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 11, 2020)

dodecabilly said:


> Could someone explain why is the Deep Solo Violin in the "on sale" section of 8Dio site, while being priced the usual 98$? Does this mean that this price is intro offer? Will it get more expensive later?


@Troels Folmann has said that this is not an intro price but rather the regular price point. Which does NOT explain your FIRST question


----------



## John R Wilson (Jul 11, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> @Troels Folmann has said that this is not an intro price but rather the regular price point. Which does NOT explain your FIRST question



It is a bit confusing as to why its in the sale section on the site when its not in a sale.


----------



## Igorianych (Jul 13, 2020)

In general, I am pleased with the Lib. A small composition from the current project with 8dio solo violin.
No eq and no mix, a little bit reverb and limiter on master


----------



## Batrawi (Jul 13, 2020)

Igorianych said:


> In general, I am pleased with the Lib. A small composition from the current project with 8dio solo violin.
> No eq and no mix, a little bit reverb and limiter on master


Excellent work/composition and the result is *very* realistic!! Must have been a LOT of efforts though to mix n' match between different articulations and the dynamic levels etc... right? that said how would you rate the library in terms of ease of use and consistency accross the different articulations? Obviously the result is great but worth to know if you generally found any counter-productive challenges from the library's side in such complex compisition..

On a side note, I also liked the piano in this piece a lot. What piano is this?


----------



## Igorianych (Jul 13, 2020)

Batrawi said:


> Excellent work/composition and the result is *very* realistic!! Must have been a LOT of efforts though to mix n' match between different articulations and the dynamic levels etc... right? that said how would you rate the library in terms of ease of use and consistency accross the different articulations? Obviously the result is great but worth to know if you generally found any counter-productive challenges from the library's side in such complex compisition..
> On a side note, I also liked the piano in this piece a lot. What piano is this?



Thank you!
I don’t have very many solo violins, so I really have nothing to compare with. Before that, I used the Spitfire ALTERNATIVE SOLO STRINGS and Taylor Davis.
8dio solo, perhaps a little more difficult to program, because there are a lot of articulations and you need to select in order to use many tricks. Perhaps when you get used to it, it will be more convenient.
I do not have enough vibrato adjustment, it sometimes comes in a bit later, so I have to do all sorts of tricks - for example, you start a note and add cc1 later. I think this library is more for programming than for performance (like for example a solo violin from Berlin Orchestra Inspire 2 eazy for perf)
But, in general, it seems to me that it’s quite a working library.
The piano is a blend London Boyd (70%) and Piano in blue (30%) and little detune them in Kontakt tune


----------



## Montisquirrel (Jul 13, 2020)

Igorianych said:


> In general, I am pleased with the Lib. A small composition from the current project with 8dio solo violin.
> No eq and no mix, a little bit reverb and limiter on master



This sounds really good. Thanks for sharing. 

I am still hoping for the Viola as soon a possible or I need to buy somewhere else.


----------



## Igorianych (Jul 13, 2020)

I don’t really understand how to use it solo - quartet without 2 violins. We'll see.

I think, because the number of articulations and shades from this collection will make excellent first chairs for a string orchestra.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 13, 2020)

Igorianych said:


> The piano is a blend London Boyd (70%) and Piano in blue (30%) and little detune them in Kontakt tune


Interesting, you’ve now inspired me to try stuff like this more.

Also: that sounds truly gorgeous!


----------



## Cheezus (Jul 21, 2020)

It's not loading for me but looks like the Cello is out on Thursday according to the title of this livestream. Haven't seen anything about a viola or bass.


----------



## Troels Folmann (Jul 21, 2020)

Cheezus said:


> It's not loading for me but looks like the Cello is out on Thursday according to the title of this livestream. Haven't seen anything about a viola or bass.




Correct. The Studio Solo Cello is arriving in 48 hours ($98) with the same (identical) set of articulations we had in the Studio Solo Violin. I should probably do a little video with just the two playing together, which is just delightful due to their articulation symmetry. 

The Solo Bass and Solo Viola will follow suit in weeks to come and they are also symmetrical in terms of the 88 articulations.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 21, 2020)

Looking forward to the new Studio Solo Cello, and maybe Century Strings 2.0 will be out soon as well


----------



## John R Wilson (Jul 21, 2020)

It sounds great, love all the arcs!! I'm also quite liking ISS so i'll probably end up getting this when its released!!


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 21, 2020)

after all four "deep´s" were released ... do you think there will be an updated version of "intimate strings" with these new samples and articulations for a good upgrade price?


----------



## Troels Folmann (Jul 22, 2020)

Good questions. We are currently working on polishing both Studio Viola, Studio Bass and Century Strings 2.0, which are each three major projects. We also got two Century Woodwind releases coming soon. Intimate Studio Strings is currently at version 1.3 with true polyphonic legato and many other pretty new features, but there is some good feedback in this thread, which we are taking to heart. Cheers T!


----------



## Batrawi (Jul 22, 2020)

Troels Folmann said:


> Good questions. We are currently working on polishing both Studio Viola, Studio Bass and Century Strings 2.0, which are each three major projects. We also got two Century Woodwind releases coming soon. Intimate Studio Strings is currently at version 1.3 with true polyphonic legato and many other pretty new features, but there is some good feedback in this thread, which we are taking to heart. Cheers T!


I hope the "polishing" for studio strings will include revisiting the legato transitions as I do occasionally encounter some really weird ones. The short notes are also extremely edited to the extent of "butchery" and hardly have any natural pre-attack or release noise that can be heard (which can be useful for pop but limits the libraries overall useability). Also when 2 or more instruments play together they sound extremely tight/in-sync, so adding a "looseness" control would be very useful.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 22, 2020)

Troels Folmann said:


> We also got two Century Woodwind releases coming soon


Hi Troels. Very nice of you to once again give us some great insights into your roadmap, exciting news. I believe you mentioned earlier the first Century releases pertaining to Woodwinds will be the ostinato ones yeah? Will you at some point also release a regular Century Woodwinds, so that us Century library fans can “complete” our quest?


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 22, 2020)

Troels Folmann said:


> We also got two Century Woodwind releases coming soon.


High and low Ostinati? Hoping for the main Woodwinds! Kudos for the String Quartet instruments. Some of the best VI's ever, bar none!


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 22, 2020)

The DEEP CELLO is online!

Waiting for a nice walkthrough from a new owner


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> The DEEP CELLO is online!
> 
> Waiting for a nice walkthrough from a new owner


All smart future owners are waiting for their bundlers to reach $400+ so they can grab the entire quartet for $280, I’m afraid and sad to report


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> All smart future owners are waiting for their bundlers to reach $400+ so they can grab the entire quartet for $280, I’m afraid and sad to report



hehe - no problem


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2020)

Then again... do I REALLY need a deep sampled bass & viola? Just the cello and violin for $180 sounds pretty cool...

must.fight.the.gas.repeat.after.me.must.....


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 23, 2020)

Me too - got the Emotional Cello yesterday for 169$ and it is really beautiful and can sound very dry and dark too. Also I already bought Alder Cello, Untamed Cello, Intimate Strings, etc. in the last weeks and of course all these ensemble-libraries like Ark1+3, Albion One, CSS, mostly all Sonokinetics, etc. in the last 10 years. I think thats more then enough to write some tracks. But as you said...this stupid GAS and the hunt for new sound(s), articulactions, etc. which would fit different jobs 😣 feels a bit like hording already and when I am realistic - there are no jobs...its just for fun and having a good time 🤷‍♂️ I´m kind of more interested in the viola, cello and bass because I want to do more dark gritty stuff. Chris Hein Bass & Cello and the First Chairs of Orchestral Tools are also on my wishlist 🙈 😳


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> Me too - got the Emotional Cello yesterday for 169$ and it is really beautiful and can sound very dry and dark too. Also I already own Alder Cello, Untamed Cello, Intimate Strings, etc. in the last weeks. I think thats more then enough to write some tracks. But as you said...this stupid GAS and the hunt for new sound(s), articulactions, etc. which would fit different jobs 😣 feels a bit like hording already and when I am realistic - there are no jobs...its just for fun and having a good time 🤷‍♂️ I´m kind of more interested in the viola, cello and bass because I want to do more dark gritty stuff. Chris Hein Bass & Cello and the First Chairs of Orchestral Tools are also on my wishlist 🙈 😳


Yes the hoarding sounds familiar, sorry to say. I just got Chris Hein Bass & Cello EX off of KVR and KnobCloud, planning to check those out soon. Adding to SSS, Alder (viola and bass already preordered), Westwood and XSample Contemporary Solo Strings Violin and Viola. It is totally ridiculous to be honest; expensive hobby.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> got the Emotional Cello yesterday for 169$


Was this the “Best Service 40% off bug because JRR-shop still thinks it’s black friday 2018” deal?


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Was this the “Best Service 40% off bug because JRR-shop still thinks it’s black friday 2018” deal?



No, I got it with some royalty/reward points at audioplugindeals for that price 🥰


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> No, I got it with some royalty7reward points at audioplugindeals for that price 🥰


Good man. Let’s forget about our bad choices in the past and just enjoy our beautiful instruments. The hoarding thing is part FOMO and part perfectionism, I feel. Always looking for the best tools and sharpening our pencils, before we can start drawing and painting... It can be a form of procrastination...

I was seriously considering recording a cover version of that slightly cheesy Rod Stewart hit record “Infatuation”, changing it into “Procrastination”... but that’s just me of course...


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Good man. Let’s forget about our bad choices in the past and just enjoy our beautiful instruments. The hoarding thing is part FOMO and part perfectionism, I feel. Always looking for the best tools and sharpening our pencils, before we can start drawing and painting... It can be a form of procrastination...
> 
> I was seriously considering recording a cover version of that slightly cheesy Rod Stewart hit record “Infatuation”, changing it into “Procrastination”... but that’s just me of course...




well said 👍 I want to start every day since months, getting some cool dark scifi post apocalyptic digital painting from artstation, make a little slideshow and compose some cool stuff to it. But next to my health status I´m holding back because I think "you dont have the right or best instruments for that" - really stupid. I should start "now" and invest time in getting better at playing and study some orchestral music theory... Instead I do research about libraries for hours - but hey...its also very interesting and fun for me.

and btw: would be interested in hearing what you do with that rod stewart song!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> well said 👍 I want to start every day since months, getting some cool dark scifi post apocalyptic digital painting from artstation, make a little slideshow and compose some cool stuff to it. But next to my health status I´m holding back because I think "you dont have the right or best instruments for that" - really stupid. I should start "now" and invest time in getting better at playing and study some orchestral music theory... Instead I do research about libraries for hours - but hey...its also very interesting and fun for me.
> 
> and btw: would be interested in hearing what you do with that rod stewart song!


I guess we’re slow starters and suffer from perfectionism / certain insecurities pertaining to our music. I recommend watching the documentary “Six Days To Air”. Besides it being funny, it contains a lot of valuable lessons... Sometimes pressure creates diamonds. Look it up, I bet it’s on YT somewhere...

Also, I have never been as productive as in 1989 when I got my first synthesizer (and had a little Radioshack mixer, ping-ponging tracks with two cassette recorders). So constraints are good for creativity, rather than the ability to invest in “that one final tool that REALLY will make all the difference” that will turn you into a dark, warm, epic film score specialist, and me into the best Rod Stewart cover artist in the northern hemisphere...

That being said. Two things: let us make music. But we still really need Deep Sampled Studio Quartets to really succeed of course


----------



## Montisquirrel (Jul 23, 2020)

Guys, no need to go off topic in every single thread....


I was hoping to hear the Viola next, but the Cello is also really nice.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2020)

Montisquirrel said:


> Guys, no need to go off topic in every single thread....
> 
> 
> I was hoping to hear the Viola next, but the Cello is also really nice.


Start your own thread and state your own rules there please. This is mine -this is NOT the commercial thread or anything- and I quite like to have a casual conversation every now and then, when I feel like it. Cheers.


----------



## Troels Folmann (Jul 23, 2020)

You guys think it would be insightful if I just quickly played through all 88 articulations. Nothing super fancy - just a couple of notes from each art?


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I guess we’re slow starters and suffer from perfectionism / certain insecurities pertaining to our music. I recommend watching the documentary “Six Days To Air”. Besides it being funny, it contains a lot of valuable lessons... Sometimes pressure creates diamonds. Look it up, I bet it’s on YT somewhere...
> 
> Also, I have never been as productive as in 1989 when I got my first synthesizer (and had a little Radioshack mixer, ping-ponging tracks with two cassette recorders). So constraints are good for creativity, rather than the ability to invest in “that one final tool that REALLY will make all the difference” that will turn you into a dark, warm, epic film score specialist, and me into the best Rod Stewart cover artist in the northern hemisphere...
> 
> That being said. Two things: let us make music. But we still really need Deep Sampled Studio Quartets to really succeed of course



😃 ❤

Yep - pressure, deadlines and also limitation and minimalism are great and something I need in life and for being creative. I also often struggle to get progress when I fail to write lyrics for my electronic stuff. Thats why I like to do remixes for other bands...

In my younger ages I released four albums from 1995 to 2000 in EBM/Industrial/DarkWave-Genre. Back then it just float out of me - the ideas/songs are already finished in my head and I just had to use my samplers and synths to get it out. 2005 I got a job as a professional composer and studio-leader. First two years was a hell of fun and I did a lot of stuff for Audi, Bmw, etc. - but times get harder...companies, agencies, etc. dont want to pay normal prices because music was everywhere and kind of worthless to the people. So I had to do a lot of elevator- and pop-music what is not my style - and a lot of voiceovers, etc. for years.

Its really repetitive work and when you "have to" be creative every day and in styles you dont like - it kills your creativity. That was the first step getting depressed (next to personal stuff). After that I got self-employed and also got some great jobs for tv, games, etc. - but the depression gets completely over me and I had to cancel all business and got some serious help. Since then (2012) I´m still in therapy, I am a pensioner since 2015 and 2017 cancer gets me. But I already told you that in another thread.

So - today...I want to do so much creative stuff and I have the time for it - but I can not use it because of health. And in the short times I could I suffer from all the things we wrote above 😉 But I try every day and I hope health will get better when I can manage to get outside more and more, doing some walking, etc.

NEVER GIVE UP 🙂


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2020)

Troels Folmann said:


> You guys think it would be insightful if I just quickly played through all 88 articulations. Nothing super fancy - just a couple of notes from each art?


That would be very helpful. Maybe make a bunch of separate videos.

One for legato longs, including some details pertaining to playability and CC programmability for the tweakheads out there. I just read a comment here where people are looking for more “solo” playing instead of more textural stuff...

Which could be the subject of a second video, zooming in on the arcs and the measured stuff.

And maybe a third video on shorts and to showcase how to use the very cool ostinati?


----------



## Sovereign (Jul 23, 2020)

After listening to the demos I'm still seriously undecided, especially regarding legato. Can it do really expressive lines or not with molto vibrato, like in 7 years in Tibet.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2020)

Montisquirrel said:


> Guys, no need to go off topic in every single thread....
> 
> 
> I was hoping to hear the Viola next, but the Cello is also really nice.


Sorry for lashing out just now. I was grumpy for reasons completely outside of this realm. My sincere apologies, I’m tired. Luckily, Troels saved the day and got us on topic again


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 23, 2020)

Troels Folmann said:


> You guys think it would be insightful if I just quickly played through all 88 articulations. Nothing super fancy - just a couple of notes from each art?



Would love to see and hear it 👍 the 18 shorts are very interesting to me because the shorts on intimiate strings are too short for me.

I also noticed in the first video some sounds hold the sustain when you take your hands off the keyboard - how do you manage that and is it possible with intimate strings too (sustain pedal?)? I have some trouble with the release in intimate strings - seems not working even when the knob is active and maxed out 🤷‍♂️


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2020)

Sovereign said:


> After listening to the demos I'm still seriously undecided, especially regarding legato. Can it do really expressive lines or not with molto vibrato, like in 7 years in Tibet.


Yes, I agree.

So I think it would be a good idea for Troels and the team to prepare a video dedicated to legato patches, and really zoom in on a more “hands on” DAW approach, maybe addressing two or three distinct styles of musical writing, e.g. a lyrical solo, a piece with a very modern Scandinavian movie/tv sound (I guess everything Troels does would automatically qualify as such, but you catch my drift) and a piece with some epic trailer legato lines.

I very much like the current videos with Troels as a passionate story teller, really demoing the playability of the instruments. But I also feel that some slightly more “technocratic” videos, with visual pianorolls and MIDI CC data in the DAW can really cater towards the pro crowd out here...

Especially so for the legatos and the shorts in combination with the ostinati for the shorts (how to use them in conjunction for some kickass “real sounding” cutting edge cues). With all the current interest in a particular “motion” library it would be kind of cool to be able to show “hey guys, what’s all the fuzz, 8dio’s been doing this for years and we include this in our $99 offerings”


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> So - today...I want to do so much creative stuff and I have the time for it - but I can not use it because of health.


Same here. I am battling depression and I have been at home for exactly one year now, after a severe heart disease struck me July 22nd last year. I can only say after you: never give up. This forum has helped me a lot, learning about new musical instruments and mixing and mastering. Also, I’ve met a lot of very nice people like yourself. Not to mention the opportunity to be in direct contact with passionate developers like Troels. Thanks guys! Music = salvation.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Same here. I am battling depression and I have been at home for exactly one year now, after a severe heart disease struck me July 22nd last year. I can only say after you: never give up. This forum has helped me a lot, learning about new musical instruments and mixing and mastering. Also, I’ve met a lot of very nice people like yourself. Not to mention the opportunity to be in direct contact with passionate developers like Troels. Thanks guys! Music = salvation.



Sad to hear - all the best for you. Being open minded and talking about this stuff helps a lot. Never carry it alone - there are so many fellow sufferers out there. And yes - music is therapy for sure! 💕


----------



## Fry777 (Jul 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> So I think it would be a good idea for Troels and the team to prepare a video dedicated to legato patches, and really zoom in on a more “hands on” DAW approach, maybe addressing two or three distinct styles of musical writing, e.g. a lyrical solo, a piece with a very modern Scandinavian movie/tv sound (I guess everything Troels does would automatically qualify as such, but you catch my drift) and a piece with some epic trailer legato lines.
> 
> I very much like the current videos with Troels as a passionate story teller, really demoing the playability of the instruments. But I also feel that some slightly more “technocratic” videos, with visual pianorolls and MIDI CC data in the DAW can really cater towards the pro crowd out here...



That's a good idea !


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 23, 2020)

Troels Folmann said:


> You guys think it would be insightful if I just quickly played through all 88 articulations. Nothing super fancy - just a couple of notes from each art?


----------



## Troels Folmann (Jul 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Yes, I agree.
> 
> So I think it would be a good idea for Troels and the team to prepare a video dedicated to legato patches, and really zoom in on a more “hands on” DAW approach, maybe addressing two or three distinct styles of musical writing, e.g. a lyrical solo, a piece with a very modern Scandinavian movie/tv sound (I guess everything Troels does would automatically qualify as such, but you catch my drift) and a piece with some epic trailer legato lines.
> 
> ...



I think this is a wicked idea - and something I would love to do a tutorial on! It will take me a few days, but let’s say sometime next week to be on the safe side!

8Dio and I are primarily interested in pushing the bar. Replication is boring. We began deep-sampled Ostinatos four years ago and are six libraries deep on it.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 23, 2020)

Too late 🙈 Its the beginning of the end of the month. I have enough food in my cabinets - so I bought it (and NI Arkhis). Downloading right now. New toys...hurrraayyy! 😊 😇

I think I should start a youtube-career as a Walkthrough-Guru so I get all the beautiful stuff for free for testing - would be much cheaper 😀


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2020)

Troels Folmann said:


> I think this is a wicked idea - and something I would love to do a tutorial on! It will take me a few days, but let’s say sometime next week to be on the safe side!
> 
> 8Dio and I are primarily interested in pushing the bar. Replication is boring. We began deep-sampled Ostinatos four years ago and are six libraries deep on it.


Man, your enthusiasm is really what I need right now. Keep that energy flowing Troels. You and the entire 8dio team are knocking it out of the park. As a professed Century Strings + Brass lover, and a daily 1985 Passionate Piano player, I can only thank you for the brilliant instruments you’ve bestowed upon us haha!

Apart from being hyped to watch a (series of more concise?) topical videos, I feel it will in the end also benefit the success of the instrument in the market. There are people like myself, who are triggered by your passion on screen and who make purchasing decisions based on their gut after listening to the existing videos. But I can imagine that for the pro crowd the actual technical aspects get way more important. I imagine they will be happy when they can quickly get a more topical and technical overview.

Thanks for asking & have fun shooting those videos!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> Too late 🙈 Its the beginning of the end of the month. I have enough food in my cabinets - so I bought it (and NI Arkhis). Downloading right now. New toys...hurrraayyy! 😊 😇
> 
> I think I should start a youtube-career as a Walkthrough-Guru so I get all the beautiful stuff for free for testing - would be much cheaper 😀


Congratulations! You are in for a fun afternoon! Report back to us will ya?


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 23, 2020)

I´ll give a little feedback for sure


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 23, 2020)

*FIRST IMPRESSIONS*

Please keep always in mind (especially you Troels 😉) - I´m not a pro in orchestral instruments, articulations, etc. - just searching for the right sound for my ideas by ears (I know some basic articulations of course). So - if I tell bullsh*t or expect to much...just tell me or explain it right to me please 


*OVERALL NOTES:*

- The sound itself is very similar to Intimate Strings but more present, fuller and detailed (I´ve solo´ed the cello in intimate strings and use the close mic centerd position to compare). kind of an harsh character and for example completely different to the emotional cello from best service (which is also more then double the price).


*WHAT I LIKE:*

- Very dry sound (sounds nice with the build in reverb "studio"-preset)

- So many nicely recorded articulations. I dont know what to do with all these 18 special shorts but a pro will love the flexibility for more complex realism for sure

- Beautiful looped longs (perfect for textures, slightly morphing/evolving sounds)

- All performance- and measured-patches sounds really good and are very usable imho. even when you are far away from the original tempo (thats what I really miss on things like NI Arkhis). Thats a highlight for me! But I have to figure out how to play some of these "Da Daa Da" and "Jete" performances.


*WHAT I MISS(ed?) or DONT LIKE:*

[sorry if it sounds too critical - we should have in mind its only $98]

- Only close mic position (?) with a virtual "distance"-knob which sounds not so nice to me (just a thinner washed out sound)

- The knobs/potis at the bottom needs much to much mouse-work to get from min to max

- Real solo playable Spiccato / Staccato (or are "Malente" or "Cole" just other names for that?)
The 18 shorts are mostly still too short for my taste and only for very fast playing. There are Rep-Spiccatos (4/8/16) in the "Measured Textures" - thats cool buts not flexible enough of course for other situations.

- Round Robins? If I am right there none and the sound can be very static with some patches

- As I can tell the dynamic layers sound very similar over the whole mw-way in some patches (Martele Con Sord for example) but thats maybe the nature of these articulations (?)

- More complex programming for more playable patches via x-fade
For example: why not using the three Pizzecato from the shorts (None Vibrato, Vibrato, Nail) as one patch? x-fade these three via mod-wheel or velocity. Would be much more flexible and playable (in my head) as loading three seperate patches or stuck to just one while playing.

- Looped Tremolo Patches would be cool

- Same "release"-problem as with the intimate strings
The Release-Button makes no difference to the ending of the sample and the kontakt-modulation envelope is also deactivated what is very sad. I like to use long releases for nice and slow pad-style sounds. Or is it possible by a special controller like a sustain pedal. As I mentioned before Troels, in the video you take of your hands and the sound still plays or fades out very slowly. That what I really need.


*" FIRST FINAL THOUGHTS "*

I´m happy for the money! Its a different character in sound and there are a lot of beautiful and helpful articulations and performances! And for my special needs and wishes I got other Cello-Libraries. We all know its impossible to rebuild such an complex instrument in one library right?!  All four "Deep´s" together should give a rich small ensemble sound and then its even greater to have all these articulations identical on all four instruments!

[EDIT] Oh, I forgot the Legatos - but I think I´m not the right person to evaluate legato-patches right now.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> - More complex programming for more playable patches via x-fade
> For example: why not using the three Pizzecato from the shorts (None Vibrato, Vibrato, Nail) as one patch? Dynamics via velocity as it is and then an x-fade via mod-wheel. Would be much more flexible and playable (in my head) as loading three seperate patches or stuck to one while playing.


Some type of automation would be nice. Given the availability of a large number of shorts, it would be cool to have something like Chris Hein’s “note head” concept. This is a slider that puts short 1 to 6 at the very beginning of a played sustain note. By automating the CC value (typically randomly drawing in a curve on an automation lane) of this note head, one can achieve really lively short runs, without much effort. It is like a different way of avoiding machine gunning. Maybe something just like that can be conceived, or is possible within the current design of the instrument / its articulation matrix “structure”?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2020)

To see the Chris Hein system in action, please watch from the 41:40 time mark onwards. Given the huge amount of shorts on offer here, I would say it must be possible to achieve something similar, yeah?

Also, on a slightly related note: it would be cool to ask Dirk Ehlert to do a similar live composing stream with the entire Studio Quartet once it has been fully released. I always enjoy watching him play. @Dirk Ehlert @Troels Folmann


----------



## gtrwll (Jul 23, 2020)

Some of the demos I listened sounded beautiful. I’m away from the studio for a while now, so I’ll eagerly await others to delve in and post some user demos here  

I don’t have a need for a solo viola or bass, but I could do with a ”killer solo cello”


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2020)

gtrwll said:


> but I could do with a ”killer solo cello”


Well, we now know we just have to page @jaketanner for all knowledge on killer celli which we all know now is PocketBlakus anyway haha. Kidding aside, I must admit that it is very good


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 23, 2020)

I need a better walkthrough. The ones that always worked best for me, were ones that showcased patches (main patches)...legato, shorts, Portamento, and the playability. And this is important WITHOUT processing or reverb...just the natural out of the box sound. Don’t noodle, but maybe have an actual naked line, then a contextual one. 

I think with solo instruments, the main selling point is the tone. Because you can have all the articulations possible and Incredible playability but if the tone is harsh, thin, nasal for a cello...none of that matters. So please showcase the tone of the cello first. . Rich, warm, full of character and a nice vibrato that’s not too over the top. 
Thanks.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 23, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> ...but if the tone is harsh, thin, nasal for a cello...none of that matters. So please showcase the tone of the cello first.



I dont think you´ll get happy here. But lets wait for Troels new videos


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 23, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> I dont think you´ll get happy here. But lets wait for Troels new videos


I know. Lol. But let’s see. I want to like it.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> I know. Lol. But let’s see. I want to like it.


Atta boy haha <3


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> I dont think you´ll get happy here. But lets wait for Troels new videos


Let’s face it. Regardless of the sound of the demo, his videos are always fun to watch.


----------



## LamaRose (Jul 23, 2020)

No love for Viola(s)? Possibly the richest tone of all the strings. I'm interested in these solo strings mainly for the arcs... there's simply no duplicating what can be achieved with them. Attached a brief example of Adagio Violas - a section of 21 players - two tracks just using the arcs w/no external processing.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2020)

LamaRose said:


> No love for Viola(s)? Possibly the richest tone of all the strings. I'm interested in these solo strings mainly for the arcs... there's simply no duplicating what can be achieved with them. Attached a brief example of Adagio Violas - a section of 21 players - two tracks just using the arcs w/no external processing.


Tons of love for ‘em! But those haven’t been released yet.

I was just thinking... a lot of libraries / solo string collections do show a lack of interest somewhat, when it comes to violas. SSS; way less articulations, no virtuoso patch. Chris Hein; the viola lib is $80 dollar cheaper than violin / cello (less content). I bet this is a pattern...

So... the 8dio Studio Viola may very well be the most extensive solo viola
package out there... So considering the marketing and walkthrough videos, if it was my call, I’d stress this fact haha.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2020)

LamaRose said:


> I'm interested in these solo strings mainly for the arcs...


The arcs are what makes 8dio string sections truly shine, imho... These sound good!

That first chord reminded me of the string arrangement of XTC’s 1.000 Umbrellas. Now there’s a thought Troels! Make a mockup of this brilliant moving piece of music, for the viola demo video!



That bit around the 1:36 mark. Jeez! So nice.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Tons of love for ‘em! But those haven’t been released yet.
> 
> I was just thinking... a lot of libraries / solo string collections do show a lack of interest somewhat, when it comes to violas. SSS; way less articulations, no virtuoso patch. Chris Hein; the viola lib is $80 dollar cheaper than violin / cello (less content). I bet this is a pattern...
> 
> ...


However, IIRC the OT Tableau Viola has been marketed very much in this vein.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2020)

Haha look what’s just got posted:






New Viola Ensemble Kontakt Library - $15 for a limited time


I'm releasing a new sample library today: Viola Ensemble. $15 for a limited time. Buy it here: https://www.decentsamples.com/product/viola-ensemble-kontakt-sfz-decent-sampler/




vi-control.net


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> the 8dio Studio Viola may very well be the most extensive solo viola
> package out there


is there such a need for a virtuoso viola? Not to put the viola down at all, I am just not sure how many scores you hear that feature the Viola...sorry, I'm thinking in terms of scoring, not classical.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Jul 23, 2020)

I would definitely be interested in a good, detailed solo viola library.


jaketanner said:


> is there such a need for a virtuoso viola? Not to put the viola down at all, I am just not sure how many scores you hear that feature the Viola...sorry, I'm thinking in terms of scoring, not classical.


?????


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> is there such a need for a virtuoso viola? Not to put the viola down at all, I am just not sure how many scores you hear that feature the Viola...sorry, I'm thinking in terms of scoring, not classical.


I very much doubt it. People talk about JB, Virharmonic, Tina and that means the violin and cello are king and queen. Never seen a “killer viola” thread.

That being said, if I had developed a killer viola that wasn’t really around before, I’d market the hell out of that fact. Like, the supply side of the market that will create the demand....


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 23, 2020)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> I would definitely be interested in a good, detailed solo viola library.
> 
> ?????


I just feel that there are less articulations made for the viola because it's not typically used the same way a violin or cello would be. And there is probably a cost issue with an extensive viola library. Maybe there isn't much interest for developers to spend the time and money to create an extensive solo viola library? I might actually be cool, other than get a Viola Da Gamba.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> get a Viola Da Gamba


Check out Ben Osterhouse’s version yet? Pretty good!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2020)

I must admit I quite like this:



They did these comparisons (mockups versus actual performances by their players) for all solo instruments they have, which is a pretty neat idea.


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I very much doubt it. People talk about JB, Virharmonic, Tina and that means the violin and cello are king and queen. Never seen a “killer viola” thread.
> 
> That being said, if I had developed a killer viola that wasn’t really around before, I’d market the hell out of that fact. Like, the supply side of the market that will create the demand....


exactly...it might be "cool" to use in a score because it's different and not typically done...might set you apart, but how many times will you actually use an extensive solo viola? twice? three times? Can't be too often like a solo violin or cello...at least what Im thinking. And maybe there are less articulations for the viola because it might be harder to play. For example, some of my solo violas are much less responsive that the violin or cello...is it because the players can't really accomplish it, they didn't ask the musicians to play it that way during recording, or is it the limitation of the instrument? Traditionally, after the 16th century I think, it's been more of an in-between glue and harmonic support. 

It's one of those instruments that too soft, and you miss the fullness or the orchestra, too loud and the tone overpowers the mid range...tricky sometimes to sit perfect (virtually).


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Check out Ben Osterhouse’s version yet? Pretty good!


nah...really no need, and the last thing I need is to be looking at yet another library aside from the few that are on my radar now.. LOL


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I must admit I quite like this:
> 
> 
> 
> They did these comparisons (mockups versus actual performances by their players) for all solo instruments they have, which is a pretty neat idea.



yes, that sounds pretty damn nice...


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Can't be too often like a solo violin or cello...at least what Im thinking.


Agreed. But still cool when it is part of a string quartet, for the occasional lead line or counter melody line...


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I must admit I quite like this:
> 
> 
> 
> They did these comparisons (mockups versus actual performances by their players) for all solo instruments they have, which is a pretty neat idea.



damn you.. LOL now I HAVE to check it out...arg!!! HA


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> damn you.. LOL now I HAVE to check it out...arg!!! HA


Hahaha. Sorry dude . Do NOT watch the other Chris Hein videos. Your wallet will thank me later. Also, definitely do not check out the XSample Contemporary Solo Strings. I watched both of them recently and guess what happened...


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 23, 2020)

@doctoremmet ...honestly then, why would anyone make another solo viola library after the CH one? I seriously doubt it can get much better than that...so really no need. Although, I would love to hear Performance Samples finish their Solo Of The Seas line.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> @doctoremmet ...honestly then, why would anyone make another solo viola library after the CH one? I seriously doubt it can get much better than that...so really no need. Although, I would love to hear Performance Samples finish their Solo Of The Seas line.


Beats me. But 8dio just did. Apparently quartet libraries sell?


----------



## YaniDee (Jul 23, 2020)

gtrwll said:


> On another note, they should probably be shoveling out the first of the remaining three instruments soon, as summer is almost halfway done.


Off topic and trivial but we're barely 1/3 of the way into summer..it started June 20th, and ends September 22..Summer is the best time of our lives, but people (and the media, and stores wanting to push fall sales) pronounce it dead not long after it's begun, and then say "boy, summer goes fast!" Nothing personal, I feel someone has to defend this most glorious of seasons..


----------



## Cheezus (Jul 23, 2020)

YaniDee said:


> Off topic and trivial but we're barely 1/3 of the way into summer..it started June 20th, and ends September 22..Summer is the best time of our lives, but people (and the media, and stores wanting to push fall sales) pronounce it dead not long after it's begun, and then say "boy, summer goes fast!" Nothing personal, I feel someone has to defend this most glorious of seasons..



As a Floridian, summer can't end soon enough.


----------



## YaniDee (Jul 23, 2020)

Cheezus said:


> As a Floridian, summer can't end soon enough.


As a Canadian, I dream of it for 9 months..


----------



## Cheezus (Jul 23, 2020)

YaniDee said:


> As a Canadian, I dream of it for 9 months..


Let's swap


----------



## YaniDee (Jul 23, 2020)

Cheezus said:


> Let's swap


Sounds good!


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 23, 2020)

YaniDee said:


> Off topic and trivial but we're barely 1/3 of the way into summer..it started June 20th, and ends September 22..Summer is the best time of our lives, but people (and the media, and stores wanting to push fall sales) pronounce it dead not long after it's begun, and then say "boy, summer goes fast!" Nothing personal, I feel someone has to defend this most glorious of seasons..



As a guy from the north of germany - I feel best with storm, rain and thunder


----------



## jbuhler (Jul 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Hahaha. Sorry dude . Do NOT watch the other Chris Hein videos. Your wallet will thank me later. Also, definitely do not check out the XSample Contemporary Solo Strings. I watched both of them recently and guess what happened...


The nice thing about xsamples is the website is confusing enough that I’ve never come close to putting something in the cart. Chris Hein’s site is better but It still has enough friction in it that libraries don’t slide easily into the cart like on some other sites.


----------



## BradHoyt (Jul 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I very much doubt it. People talk about JB, Virharmonic, Tina and that means the violin and cello are king and queen. Never seen a “killer viola” thread.
> 
> That being said, if I had developed a killer viola that wasn’t really around before, I’d market the hell out of that fact. Like, the supply side of the market that will create the demand....


Once VirHarmonic comes out with their 'Bohemian Viola', I think we'll be talking a little more about a killer viola.


----------



## gtrwll (Jul 23, 2020)

YaniDee said:


> Off topic and trivial but we're barely 1/3 of the way into summer..it started June 20th, and ends September 22..Summer is the best time of our lives, but people (and the media, and stores wanting to push fall sales) pronounce it dead not long after it's begun, and then say "boy, summer goes fast!" Nothing personal, I feel someone has to defend this most glorious of seasons..



Welcome to Finland, where summer is basically one random week between June and August 

But yeah, naturally it depends on where you’re from. September is well into autumn here.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2020)

BradHoyt said:


> Once VirHarmonic comes out with their 'Bohemian Viola', I think we'll be talking a little more about a killer viola.


About that time Jake’s Bandcamp will have exploded because the entire VIC community has purchased his eighties-meets-lullabies cello album, and he will be frantically engaged in creating the sequel, involving violas that time, and he can start a new thread about the “killer viola”.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> The nice thing about xsamples is the website is confusing enough that I’ve never come close to putting something in the cart. Chris Hein’s site is better but It still has enough friction in it that libraries don’t slide easily into the cart like on some other sites.


Both websites are slightly confusing, yes. Although Hans Josef has updated the XSample site which has improved things considerably which may explain my XSCSS purchase. Chris Hein’s stuff is on Best Service and I got mine via KVR. These german libraries are both extremely wel made. They may lack in the online distribution realm, but tweakability and tone & depth of the libraries are undisputably rich.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 24, 2020)

its kind of crazy how many library-developer exist. so many new options since I found this forum ❤


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 24, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> its kind of crazy how many library-developer exist. so many new options since I found this forum ❤


And kind of interesting... unlike many other “tech domains” a lot of main industry leaders appear to be European. Germany, France, Italy are huge in this field with companies like NI, Arturia, Uvi, IK Multimedia, Chris Hein, Fluffy Audio, XSample.de and so on. I’d include Spitfire but those island guys do not consider themselves truly european now do they 

Also a lot of influential guys like @Dirk Ehlert @Waywyn @Joël Dollié @Troels Folmann @Chris Hein @Hans Josef are western-european. Not that it matters much to me, but it is kind of distinctive because this is not the case in many other software verticals.

Edit: not forgetting my fellow countrymen of @Sonokinetic BV. Sorry guys! You belong in this list, for whatever that’s worth of course haha.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 24, 2020)

Sorry for the chaotic nature of this thread btw haha. It reflects my personality nicely I guess. Anyhow, indulge me for just a minute longer with this off-topic.

These shorts are basically what I love so much about XSample. What do you guys think?



The 8dio Intimate Studio strings shorts are shorter but can do other stuff pretty well. I am curious whether the Deep Studio Quartet expands the range of the shorts somewhat. I mean that quite literally, i.e. whether there are short articulations that are slightly longer?

Just one last example and then I’ll be quiet for a while until Troels announces some cool new videos. You guys all have a nice weekend & make some music! <3


----------



## AllanH (Jul 24, 2020)

Troels Folmann said:


> You guys think it would be insightful if I just quickly played through all 88 articulations. Nothing super fancy - just a couple of notes from each art?



That would be very interesting and valuable.

I would suggest that the play-through attempts to illustrate some idiomatic solo-style playing. For instance, I would use the Cello primarily as a solo instrument and not as an "ensemble-builder". For e.g. the cello video, the arcs are primarily demoed with chords, which I think masks the true beauty and clarity of the instrument.

As such, I would like to hear a few different legato transitions in different registers, a few legato runs at different speeds, etc. The play-through would preferably be undressed.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 24, 2020)

AllanH said:


> For instance, I would use the Cello primarily as a solo instrument and not as an "ensemble-builder".


+1


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 24, 2020)

BradHoyt said:


> Once VirHarmonic comes out with their 'Bohemian Viola', I think we'll be talking a little more about a killer viola.


I just noticed this. What is happening... are violas becoming.... HOT?!


----------



## BradHoyt (Jul 24, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I just noticed this. What is happening... are violas becoming.... HOT?!



I'm holding out for the "Emotional Viola De Gamba".


----------



## Michel Simons (Jul 24, 2020)

BradHoyt said:


> I'm holding out for the "Emotional Viola De Gamba".



Or the Emotional Violet Cowbell.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 24, 2020)

Michel Simons said:


> Or the Emotional Violet Cowbell.


I doubt it will be much better than the EastWest New York City Cowbell that was used here - from 2:49 onwards:


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 24, 2020)

BradHoyt said:


> I'm holding out for the "Emotional Viola De Gamba".



Would love to see Best Service/Harmonic Subtones release a Viola De Gamba

Talking about Violas, I sometimes mistake the high range of a cello with a viola. The Viola is a great solo instrument that can produce some emotional melodic phrases, that has a timbre that sometimes is more suitable than using a Violin, or Cello.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 24, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Would love to see Best Service/Harmonic Subtones release a Viola De Gamba
> 
> Talking about Violas, I sometimes mistake the high range of a cello with a viola. The Viola is a great solo instrument that can produce some emotional melodic phrases, that has a timbre that sometimes is more suitable than using a Violin, or Cello.


This day (July 24th) shall henceforth be called International Viola Day. I doubt there have been other days where this particular instrument has been the subject of conversation this frequently  @Troels Folmann Go on & release it already haha!

IT IS TIME


----------



## LamaRose (Jul 24, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> That first chord reminded me of the string arrangement of XTC’s 1.000 Umbrellas. Now there’s a thought Troels! Make a mockup of this brilliant moving piece of music, for the viola demo video!



Love that album!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 24, 2020)

LamaRose said:


> Love that album!


Good man!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 24, 2020)

I'm curious why the major marketing focus on the polyphonic legato for these libraries - I thought solo strings would more often be played monophonically.

The demos sound nice for the cello, but agree with some comments that with this many articulation options, you want a system like Chris Hein's solo strings (have violin and cello - thinking of selling and picking up Emotional Cello though) or even Joshua Bell's trigger key switches (also have). All of these libraries have quite unique tones - NI's, Chris Hein, JB, CSSS, Spitfire, Emotional, these new ones. A subjective choice, but playability, programmability, and workflow certainly then come into the picture in a major way.

Looking forward to more walkthroughs and exposed demos.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 25, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I'm curious why the major marketing focus on the polyphonic legato for these libraries - I thought solo strings would more often be played monophonically.
> 
> The demos sound nice for the cello, but agree with some comments that with this many articulation options, you want a system like Chris Hein's solo strings (have violin and cello - thinking of selling and picking up Emotional Cello though) or even Joshua Bell's trigger key switches (also have). All of these libraries have quite unique tones - NI's, Chris Hein, JB, CSSS, Spitfire, Emotional, these new ones. A subjective choice, but playability, programmability, and workflow certainly then come into the picture in a major way.
> 
> Looking forward to more walkthroughs and exposed demos.



You can easily create key-switches in the Deep Solo Series. just use the main-preset and load up to 10 (?) articulations in the slots - thats it. Or did I missunderstood your quote?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 25, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> You can easily create key-switches in the Deep Solo Series. just use the main-preset and load up to 10 (?) articulations in the slots - thats it. Or did I missunderstood your quote?



I will watch the violin in depth videos but it didn’t appear from the cello one that you can have temporary switches (like JB) or quick overlays (like CH).


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 25, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I will watch the violin in depth videos but it didn’t appear from the cello one that you can have temporary switches (like JB) or quick overlays (like CH).


----------



## FinGael (Jul 25, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Hahaha. Sorry dude . Do NOT watch the other Chris Hein videos. Your wallet will thank me later. Also, definitely do not check out the XSample Contemporary Solo Strings. I watched both of them recently and guess what happened...



You also have little trolls (trolls, not Troels) in your wallet that steal the pennies during the dark hours of the night?

Usually it happens to me shortly after watching reviews and walkthroughs. Somehow those videos seem to trigger those nasty little creatures. I am going to figure it out. Some day.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 25, 2020)

FinGael said:


> You also have littie trolls (trolls, not Troels) in your wallet that steal the pennies during the dark hours of the night?
> 
> Usually it happens to me after watching reviews and walkthroughs. Somehow those videos seem to trigger those nasty little creatures. I am going to figure it out. Some day.


Yes. Trolls called @Cory Pelizzari, @CGR (who is responsible for me now NEEDING another piano), @Simeon, @Dirk Ehlert, @Waywyn and more... You see, I’ve named mine


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jul 25, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Yes. Trolls called @Cory Pelizzari, @CGR (who is responsible for me now NEEDING another piano), @Simeon, @Dirk Ehlert, @Waywyn and more... You see, I’ve named mine


I'm under your bridge and I'm cackling.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 25, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


>



These are standard key switches as far as I can tell - not the same thing as what I was referring to (an example in JB / CH is xfading into a trill or tremolo from another articulation for example). Doesn't seem like there's a manual on 8Dio's site either, so I can't tell for sure.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 25, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> These are standard key switches as far as I can tell - not the same thing as what I was referring to (an example in JB / CH is xfading into a trill or tremolo from another articulation for example). Doesn't seem like there's a manual on 8Dio's site either, so I can't tell for sure.



ah, ok - yes its the standard keyswitch and I mentioned that I missed better and more complex programmed presets with xfades in my first impression review in this thread.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 25, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> These are standard key switches as far as I can tell - not the same thing as what I was referring to (an example in JB / CH is xfading into a trill or tremolo from another articulation for example). Doesn't seem like there's a manual on 8Dio's site either, so I can't tell for sure.


The CH hot keys system is pretty well designed - indeed.


----------



## jbuhler (Jul 25, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> You can easily create key-switches in the Deep Solo Series. just use the main-preset and load up to 10 (?) articulations in the slots - thats it. Or did I missunderstood your quote?


Ten articulation slots is not nearly enough when there are 88 articulations available without a way for the various instances to be linked together to be triggered by a set of key switches, or better yet something like the SF UACC KS system that hooks the articulations to velocities on a key switch. This makes it very easy to set up expression maps or articulation sets that include all the available articulations on a single track. At ten articulations per track you will end up having to piece together your parts from many different tracks. Of course there are folks who prefer to work on an articulation per track basis and for those folks they don’t even need the ten articulations. And some will choose ten longs, ten shorts, whatever legato options are available for a third track and be done with it. But those who set it up that way won’t be using the full range of articulations available. 

That said, I haven’t looked at how 8dio has set these particular instruments up. I’m extrapolating from issues I have with setting up their related Intimate Studio Strings.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 25, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> That said, I haven’t looked at how 8dio has set these particular instruments up. I’m extrapolating from issues I have with setting up their related Intimate Studio Strings.



for me as a beginner with this kind of instruments three slots would be enough 😃 But I understand your point. Interface, etc. is very similar when not exactly the same as on intimate strings. its not nearly expansive as CH - so its ok for me. As a pro you will get other things I guess.


----------



## jbuhler (Jul 25, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> for me as a beginner with this kind of instruments three slots would be enough 😃 But I understand your point. Interface, etc. is very similar when not exactly the same as on intimate strings. its nearly not expansie as CH - so its ok for me. As a pro you will get other things I guess.


Or if I decide to get them I’ll find a way to kludge them together with midi channels and such. But it seems like 8dio could make the process easier without much additional programming.


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 28, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> Ten articulation slots is not nearly enough when there are 88 articulations available without a way for the various instances to be linked together to be triggered by a set of key switches, or better yet something like the SF UACC KS system...


I agree. 8DIO Gui art management is really lacking. Possible to use Kontakt Instrument banks, but that only is half of it.

In the "Agitato" series, assigning arts to CC ranges was possible, which combined with instrument banks was very elegant. Why in the hell did they take out that feature?


----------



## SampleHoarder (Jul 30, 2020)

Troels Folmann said:


> I think this is a wicked idea - and something I would love to do a tutorial on! It will take me a few days, but let’s say sometime next week to be on the safe side!
> 
> 8Dio and I are primarily interested in pushing the bar. Replication is boring. We began deep-sampled Ostinatos four years ago and are six libraries deep on it.


Hello mister Folmann. Did you find the time to make the video suggested last week by @doctoremmet? Stoked to watch a technical walkthrough from a DAW perspective or something similar. Thank you.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 6, 2020)

With another weekend around the corner I would really love to see a new viola being launched...


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 6, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> With another weekend around the corner I would really love to see a new viola being launched...



Also would love to see Century Strings 2 released ... Soon


----------



## Cheezus (Aug 6, 2020)

I'm curious how other people have been getting on with the two released so far. I don't have any other solo violins so no frame of reference but I've been very happy with the deep solo violin. So many articulations and the legato sounds damn good to me.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 6, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Also would love to see Century Strings 2 released ... Soon


On YT they mentioned this is planned for the aug/sept timeframe. So it may still take some weeks...


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 6, 2020)

Cheezus said:


> I'm curious how other people have been getting on with the two released so far. I don't have any other solo violins so no frame of reference but I've been very happy with the deep solo violin. So many articulations and the legato sounds damn good to me.


Although I started the thread I have forced myself to postpone investment until the entire quartet has been released in order to be able to use the bundler and get all four for $280


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 6, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> On YT they mentioned this is planned for the aug/sept timeframe. So it may still take some weeks...


Would love some third party reviews. Or some new walkthrough videos that may be around the corner? @Troels Folmann ?


----------



## Cheezus (Aug 6, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Although I started the thread I have forced myself to postpone investment until the entire quartet has been released in order to be able to use the bundler and get all four for $280



I bundled the violin with the intimate studio strings when they were on sale. For the rest I'm doing the same as you.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 11, 2020)

Troels Folmann said:


> I think this is a wicked idea - and something I would love to do a tutorial on! It will take me a few days, but let’s say sometime next week to be on the safe side!
> 
> 8Dio and I are primarily interested in pushing the bar. Replication is boring. We began deep-sampled Ostinatos four years ago and are six libraries deep on it.


Hi Troels. Happy ninth anniversary! And my wallet would like a word with you 

Just curious: where are you with this video? I would love me some cool Deep Studio Quartet walkthrough(s). Can’t wait for the Viola and Bass to make the scene!


----------



## Troels Folmann (Aug 11, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Hi Troels. Happy ninth anniversary! And my wallet would like a word with you
> 
> Just curious: where are you with this video? I would love me some cool Deep Studio Quartet walkthrough(s). Can’t wait for the Viola and Bass to make the scene!



Yup. New Cello video coming this week! Will pay extra attention to some of the articulations requested in the thread (ex. different types of short notes, performance articulations, special arcs and different legatos).


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 11, 2020)

Troels Folmann said:


> Yup. New Cello video coming this week! Will pay extra attention to some of the articulations requested in the thread (ex. different types of short notes, performance articulations, special arcs and different legatos).


Awesome. But Century Strings 2.0 being mere weeks away was the true bombshell here, wasn’t it! Thanks for the sales, the newly developed Deep Studio Quartet and updating an already excellent strings library. And one can only make guesses about SoundPaint, but digging the teasers so far!


----------



## Troels Folmann (Aug 11, 2020)

Thanks Doc! Soundpaint and Kontakt are designed to coexist peacefully side by side. We will always love and support Kontakt. But there are many things each technology can do, which is mutually exclusive to the other. Soundp*AI*nt is about improving workflow speed and playability, significantly. The initial observations are about a 30-40% improvement in workflow.


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 11, 2020)

Troels Folmann said:


> Yup. New Cello video coming this week! Will pay extra attention to some of the articulations requested in the thread (ex. different types of short notes, performance articulations, special arcs and different legatos).


@Troels Folmann I'd be curious to see if some of the shorts can produce the 'bity'/gritty timbre that's become pretty common in horror/tension trailers recently. I get a lot of briefs asking for this so this would be very useful to know...




Troels Folmann said:


> Soundp*AI*nt



Interesting choice of capitalization


----------



## Troels Folmann (Aug 11, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> @Troels Folmann I'd be curious to see if some of the shorts can produce the 'bity'/gritty timbre that's become pretty common in horror/tension trailers recently. I get a lot of briefs asking for this so this would be very useful to know...
> 
> Interesting choice of capitalization



; )

Do you have a youtube example of bity/gritty? I would love to cover it if possible ...


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 11, 2020)

Troels Folmann said:


> ; )
> 
> Do you have a youtube example of bity/gritty? I would love to cover it if possible ...


Thanks! Sure. Granted some of these may be extended techniques, viola or violin... Just wondering if some of the 'bitiness' you can hear in the trailers below may be possible? Best.


----------



## stfciu (Aug 11, 2020)

Cheezus said:


> I bundled the violin with the intimate studio strings when they were on sale. For the rest I'm doing the same as you.


What are your thoughts on the intimate strings? I love the tone, especially this cute sloppy legatos (in positive way) and was really close to pull the trigger but the staccato shorts...yikes...too short for me and that makes me fear it might feel a little bit restricted.


----------



## Cheezus (Aug 11, 2020)

stfciu said:


> What are your thoughts on the intimate strings? I love the tone, especially this cute sloppy legatos (in positive way) and was really close to pull the trigger but the staccato shorts...yikes...too short for me and that makes me fear it might feel a little bit restricted.



I like it. In an exposed context I like to use the measured and bowed patches, and besides that I use it for layering. I agree the sound is good and I think it's better for non-orchestral context than something like Spitfire Studio Strings, which still sounds to me like a film scoring studio sound. It's probably my best option for ostinatos at the moment as well, I don't have anything like Spitfire Symphonic Motions yet.

For negatives, I do wish the release samples were a bit more natural sounding and like you said, the shorts are far too short. It also suffers, at least on my (not great) system, from the problem of taking way too long to load into Kontakt. It seems like the less I pay for a Kontakt Full library, the longer it takes to load into Kontakt...


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Aug 11, 2020)

Cheezus said:


> For negatives, I do wish the release samples were a bit more natural sounding and like you said, the shorts are far too short. It also suffers, at least on my (not great) system, from the problem of taking way too long to load into Kontakt. It seems like the less I pay for a Kontakt Full library, the longer it takes to load into Kontakt...



I dont think its your system - even on my powerful system with really fast pci-e m2 nvme ssd´s the loading times are not acceptable. even with a batch-resave its the worst in my big collection and the loading times feels like "minutes" (not the samples, just the kontakt-instrument). really weird behavior.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 21, 2020)

Troels Folmann said:


> Yup. New Cello video coming this week! Will pay extra attention to some of the articulations requested in the thread (ex. different types of short notes, performance articulations, special arcs and different legatos).


Hi. I know I’m bumping this like the impatient child I really am... but I am very eager to watch more content on the Deep Studio Quartet, very curious about viola and contrabass too!  Have a nice weekend y’all. Bet you will all be playing with your newly acquired 8dio libraries, yes?


----------



## rojarvi (Oct 19, 2020)

It's late October and I cannot find any sample material of Deep Cello other than the overview video posted by 8Dio - the only video of the instrument I can find on YouTube. And, it does not really have good samples of long legato with strong expression. Are there any such samples anywhere?

Trying to find The Perfect Solo Cello during BF time for potential sales. So far only Samplemodeling seems to offer total control over instrument, even while it somewhat loses to sampled counterparts (CH, EC) in sound.


----------



## Markrs (Oct 19, 2020)

Features the full Quartet


----------



## Piotrek K. (Oct 30, 2020)

Cheezus said:


> the shorts are far too short. It also suffers, at least on my (not great) system, from the problem of taking way too long to load into Kontakt.



Same for me. Kontakt takes ages to initiate the library on NVME SSD. It's clearly something on library coding / optimisation level. 8dio should address that. Plus those shorts are really bad, I'd love to see update with at least one short that is actually usable.



rojarvi said:


> It's late October and I cannot find any sample material of Deep Cello other than the overview video posted by 8Dio - the only video of the instrument I can find on YouTube.



Yep, no reviews, no videos, no opinions, nothing outside of official materials. Not only cello, violin too. very odd.


----------



## Buz (Oct 30, 2020)

I don't have this but I fixed load times on other 8dio stuff by adding an antivirus exception and batch re-saving _in standalone. _Hope it helps someone.


----------



## rmak (Nov 14, 2020)

Hi I am just wondering how everyone is doing with their 8dio string quartet instruments? How are you liking the dynamic range and expressiveness? How does it compare to other solo libraries out there? I am considering picking this up potentially.


----------



## rmak (Nov 14, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> Thanks! Sure. Granted some of these may be extended techniques, viola or violin... Just wondering if some of the 'bitiness' you can hear in the trailers below may be possible? Best.



I'm also curious about some of this also; does the library have this potential? If Soundtoys distortion was used on the string library, would it respond well?


----------



## rmak (Nov 14, 2020)

Cheezus said:


> I like it. In an exposed context I like to use the measured and bowed patches, and besides that I use it for layering. I agree the sound is good and I think it's better for non-orchestral context than something like Spitfire Studio Strings, which still sounds to me like a film scoring studio sound. It's probably my best option for ostinatos at the moment as well, I don't have anything like Spitfire Symphonic Motions yet.
> 
> For negatives, I do wish the release samples were a bit more natural sounding and like you said, the shorts are far too short. It also suffers, at least on my (not great) system, from the problem of taking way too long to load into Kontakt. It seems like the less I pay for a Kontakt Full library, the longer it takes to load into Kontakt...



In regards do using this library for ostinatos, what is your approach? Do you program the midi pattern in or use an arp. I thought I would also share this YouTube video with engineer Satoshi Noguchi who says he sometimes uses an expander to bring ostinatos out more in the mix. It's time stamped somewhere close to where he says it -


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 14, 2020)

Buz said:


> I don't have this but I fixed load times on other 8dio stuff by adding an antivirus exception



Hi @Buz ,

Could you elaborate on how you do the antivirus exception ? I'm on Windows 10

I might have Windows Defender running on my DAW PC, but no other third-party antivirus software installed. I'm finding the load times of some of my libraries slow, even after I performed a Batch-Resave.

Maybe this will fix it if Windows Defender is running in the background.

*UPDATE:*

OK, got it ! I read this thread https://www.native-instruments.com/...libraries-when-using-windows-defender.334125/

So, I just added the entire drives (as Folders) that hold sample libraries to the exclusions of Windows Defender in the settings. and tested the load times of my libraries, and what a huge difference this made. They load so much faster now, and instantly, they used to take a few minutes sometimes to even begin loading. like nothing is happening. Which was quite frustrating, and annoying, pure wasted time.

I'm so glad that I got across your post, and fixed the issue. Very Happy now 


Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 14, 2020)

rmak said:


> If Soundtoys distortion was used on the string library, would it respond well?


Sure saturation/distortion can always add a little 'edge', but the question I was asking about was specifically in relation to if any there were any extended articulations recorded like the examples I'd linked...

80+ articulations is a lot for any library... With that kind of claim I'd hoped that some of them were extended techniques not mentioned in the walkthrough, (ricochet, jete, etc). At this point I think it's safe to assume not as I haven't seen anything that highlights these as having some edgier, less common performance techniques... I'm sure they'll take well to distortion however...


----------

